# Grupo Asfalto muriéndose de hambre



## Tomasinhatrick (20 May 2022)

Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.

Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini(en este caso más pop) se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.



Sherpa ex de barón Rojo lo mismo sacando material bueno y literal que nadie le hace ni caso fui a verlo en Alicante y habrían 80 personas.



Costas ex siniestro total ni te cuento ha tocado para 29 personas en VALENCIA!


Podéis dejar material de gente que creáis infravalorados.


----------



## Zbigniew (20 May 2022)

Yo sé bien que la paz es verde..............yo he tocado con Oñate ,ahí lo dejo.
.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (20 May 2022)

Pues no, no es justo que buenos músicos reúnan 80 personas y basura inventada, aupada y sostenida con los hilos de la mercadotecnia llenen estadios cantando en playback. Y a veces se pierden en la letra.

Pero también hay que saber que la fama suele ser efímera. Saber retirarse a tiempo o, si tu vida es hacer música y dársela a los demás, darte con un canto en los dientes si después de 50 años puedes seguir malviviendo de ellos y hay, nada menos, que 80 personas que pagan por escucharte.


----------



## Guepardo (20 May 2022)

Azúcar Moreno


----------



## butricio (20 May 2022)

Un nuevo y extraño ser,ha nacido en la ciudad.

Es el hijo de un camion y una tapia.


----------



## tv eye (20 May 2022)

Hace unos pocos años, 5 o 6 a lo sumo, en una entrevista a Josele de Enemigos (no son mi estilo, pero su trayectoria está ahí), decía que era mileurista y solo podia llevar a los conciertos a otro guitarra para acompañarle, que si contrataba a una banda entera, se moría de hambre.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



Tengo 48 años y de crio era heavy , eran finales de los 80 y asfalto ya eran viejos.
Imagínate ahora , los que seguían a este grupo o están muertos o están muertos en vida.


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Tengo 48 años y de crio era heavy , eran finales de los 80 y asfalto ya eran viejos.
> Imagínate ahora , los que seguían a este grupo o están muertos o están muertos en vida.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Pues a mí me molan y tengo 26 años soy un puto viejo o un genio


----------



## DonLimpio (21 May 2022)

Asfalto no recuerdo si los había oído alguna vez. Suenan bien.

La primera canción que me viene de Los Enemigos a la mente



Víctimas de la basura musical que promueve el narco-regimén del 78.


----------



## Zbigniew (21 May 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Un nuevo y extraño ser,ha nacido en la ciudad.
> 
> Es el hijo de un camion y una tapia.



Es un ser extraño hijo del futuro .....
Y es feliz .......


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (21 May 2022)

El temazo de Asfalto es éste


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 May 2022)

O estás en el sistema o no estás...


----------



## Kukulkam (21 May 2022)

El rock y la música.moderna es una puta mierda sobrevalorada, había que decirlo y se dijo

Enviado desde mi CPH2219 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Strangelove (21 May 2022)

Es lo que tiene seguir arrástrandose por los escenarios cuando te has hecho viejo y tu época dorada ya pasó.
Tus seguidores de entonces han muerto o son unos decrépitos jubilados ocupados en cuidar de sus nietos.
Esto es aplicable a casi todas las profesiones.
Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



En relación a Miguel Costas, decir que en el reciente doble concierto final de Siniestro el pasado 6 y 7 de mayo juntaron 15.000 y 9.000 personas en el wizink respectivamente según leí.

Leías por ahí que había sido un éxito (tuvieron que ampliar 1 día, iba a ser originalmente 1 día solo) pq la gente iba pq iba a ser el último concierto y tal...que en parte es verdad. Mi opinión es que la gente lo que quería es ver a Costas (con Siniestro claro está). Si llega a ser concierto de despedida sin Costas no van ni 1.000.

Los vi en las fiestas de Antonio de la Florida en Madrid sin Costas hace 3 o 4 años. Era gratis y éramos 4 gatos. 

Costas es un crack, pero te doy la razón que el rock ya no es trendy (nunca lo fue, pero ahora menos).

Hay que asumir que igual que hay deportes que son promocionados por el Sistema (ej recientemente el fútbol femenino) y otros al contrario (ej. Boxeo), con la música pasa aún más. 

No hay semana que no vea una mierdi noticia de la Rosalía esa en el País, por ejemplo. Si no tienen nada que decir nada, te dicen que caga blando, pero la noticia y la foto te la cascan.


----------



## Hastaelgorro (21 May 2022)

Me imagino que te refieres a "Platero y tú". Si, eran geniales.
Aunque yo era más de "Los Suaves", "Burning" o "Alarma". También me gustaban "Leño", "Barón Rojo" y "Rosendo" Qué tiempos!!


----------



## Zbigniew (21 May 2022)

Hastaelgorro dijo:


> Me imagino que te refieres a "Platero y tú". Si, eran geniales.
> Aunque yo era más de "Los Suaves", "Burning" o "Alarma". También me gustaban "Leño", "Barón Rojo" y "Rosendo" Qué tiempos!!



Son, Alarma!


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 May 2022)

Los viejos rockeros nunca mueren...


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Es lo que tiene seguir arrástrandose por los escenarios cuando te has hecho viejo y tu época dorada ya pasó.
> Tus seguidores de entonces han muerto o son unos decrépitos jubilados ocupados en cuidar de sus nietos.
> Esto es aplicable a casi todas las profesiones.
> Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria.



Arrastrándose no lo veo amigo, están sacando hasta trabajos nuevos.


----------



## butricio (21 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> El temazo de Asfalto es éste



Se notaban las influencias,era evidente la de Supertramp aqui


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> El temazo de Asfalto es éste



Buenísimo, describe a la perfección como te joden la infancia enseñándote a obedecer.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (21 May 2022)

Hemos pasado de musica de yonkis, rock, a musica de putas, regueton y trap.

Misma mierda


----------



## Camilo José Cela (21 May 2022)

Asfalto siempre fue un truño monumental: música soporífera para hippies y letras con los topicazos progres de rigor.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



Lo que ocurre es que el éxito va de la mano de la propaganda, idependientemente de lo bueno que se sea, y si no hay propaganda no hay nada. Cuando tuvieron éxito, estos y cualquier otros, en el pasado o ahora, todos iban de la mano de una discografica que hacía el trabajo de difusión, radio, tv, entrevistas, etc., etc..., cuando eso se acaba se acaba el éxito.

Y esto lo que nos dice a la cara es que todos los famosos y gente de éxito lo son porque alguien decide ponerlos ahí, o sea, que todo, desde los estilos musicales que triunfan hasta las estrellas que admiramos se deciden en un despacho donde los intereses no tienen porque ser solo lo que normalmente pensamos.

Y cuando no ocurre esto, lo que queda son cien disco vendidos o setenta personas en un concierto. A Madonna le pasaría lo mismo si le retiran el apoyo propagandístico.


----------



## MAUSER (21 May 2022)

Leño, barón Rojo, Miguel Ríos (un rojo de mierda, pero su música se podía oír)


----------



## Ultramontano (21 May 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Hemos pasado de musica de yonkis, rock, a musica de putas, regueton y trap.
> 
> Misma mierda



Esa es la verdad. 
Sólo les queda reconocer que se han pasado la juventud siguiendo productos de mercadotecnia NWO mientras se creían unos rebeldes.


----------



## Coruñes Anonimo (21 May 2022)

Buena banda. En los 80 había calidad en todos los estilos, desde Barón Rojo hasta Camilo Sesto. Hoy en día no hay nivel.


----------



## jotace (21 May 2022)

La chavalada ahora solo oye trap, reguetón y similares.

Y los boomers y anteriores están ya mayores y/o con muchas obligaciones


----------



## NIKK (21 May 2022)

¿Asfalto? recuerdo que la gente que escuchaba "eso" eran lo que hoy se llaman perroflautas; porros y cerveza.


----------



## Akela 14 (21 May 2022)

Asfalto, qué recuerdos, cuando teníamos 15 -16 años a los hermanos mayores de un amigo mío les gustaba mucho.


----------



## Euron G. (21 May 2022)

Por allá por 2005 vimos que había un concierto de Barricada gratis en Talavera de la Reina, junto a otro de Manu Tenorio, en el recinto ferial. En uno estábamos 300 personas con suerte y en el otro habría unas 10000.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (21 May 2022)

Nunca he sido muy seguidora del rock patrio, sólo me gustan algunas canciones de Medina Azahara, Triana, Alameda y Barón Rojo. Me gusta más el rock que se hace en otros países.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (21 May 2022)

Heavy y rock español casposo y rancio. No me extraña que no los escuche nadie ya.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (21 May 2022)

Bueno al menos ahora tienes a Fito&Fitipaldis, han sabido seguir ahi.
El resto en el olvido....


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (21 May 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> En relación a Miguel Costas, decir que en el reciente doble concierto final de Siniestro el pasado 6 y 7 de mayo juntaron 15.000 y 9.000 personas en el wizink respectivamente según leí.
> 
> Leías por ahí que había sido un éxito (tuvieron que ampliar 1 día, iba a ser originalmente 1 día solo) pq la gente iba pq iba a ser el último concierto y tal...que en parte es verdad. Mi opinión es que la gente lo que quería es ver a Costas (con Siniestro claro está). Si llega a ser concierto de despedida sin Costas no van ni 1.000.
> 
> ...



Se confirma que Rosalía caga blando:


----------



## librero (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



Costas invitado por siniestro Total para los dos últimos conciertos( yo estuve allí) creo que después de lo vivido en el wizink no se sentirá nada infravalorado.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

Evaristo dice que ahora va a tener que buscar un trabajo corriente porque le faltan unos años por cotizar a la SS.


----------



## Rextor88 (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



Nunca había oído el nombre ni sabía del grupo.

Acabo de oír algo y hacen buen rock.

En España esto es así, se promociona sólo la mierda.


----------



## fanta de pescao (21 May 2022)

El teclista de Camela


----------



## Vientosolar (21 May 2022)

Kukulkam dijo:


> El rock y la música.moderna es una puta mierda sobrevalorada, había que decirlo y se dijo
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2219 mediante Tapatalk



¿Qué música es buena, y por qué?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Evaristo dice que ahora va a tener que buscar un trabajo corriente porque le faltan unos años por cotizar a la SS.



Evaristo es el puto amo, no tiene ni punto de comparación, cuando hicieron la gira de la polla hace 3 años , vendíeron todas las entradas de cada auditorio en 25 minutos 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remerus (21 May 2022)

Nunca me gustaron pero los respeto,


----------



## Arretranco_70 (21 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> El temazo de Asfalto es éste



Pues a mí, cuando he leído el título del hilo, el tema que me ha venido a la mente es este:



Por cierto son algo anteriores a Rosendo, Barón Rojo, etc.... Fueron como el nexo de unión entre "el rock" de finales de los 60 (que para mí era más bien "música ligera") con el rock más tipo Heavy, aunque Burning o Barrabás ya andaban por ahi.

De hecho el público objetivo de Los Módulos, Los Diablos e incluso Tequila, ya muy entrados los 70, no tiene nada que ver con el de Barón o Rosendo. Y no sólo por cambio generacional.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

En general, Asfalto, Fito, Barón, etc...la mayoría de los grupos de rock y estilos de música similares españoles son flojitos, nos pueden gustar o no, pero no ha habido ninguno que haya destacado hasta llegar a la altura de los grandes grupos ochenteros.

Afortunadamente pude ver en directo a muchos de ellos, y la energía, la calidad de los músicos y los arreglos musicales de grupos y cantantes extranjeros, han estado muy por encima del producto español.


----------



## Vientosolar (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



Asfalto es una banda fundada hace 50 años por gente que tiene 70 y tantos. Te metes en wikipedia, y sus músicos ni siquiera tienen entrada en la misma. La mercadotecnia no es un saber inútil, porque ayuda a establecer la conexión entre muchos millones de personas y muchos miles de productos que, simplemente, desconocen.

En España nos la ha sudado todo eso desde tiempos inmemoriales. Nos han colocado una leyenda falsa , y lo ha hecho la gentuza más genocida de la historia, los anglosajones, y nos da lo mismo. No sabemos nada de nuestros héroes, mandamos a todo al olvido.

Las bandas no deben olvidar la promoción. Cada aspecto del proceso es importante. Hay que trabajar profesionalmente y en equipo, y todo eso lo llevamos fatal en este país, España. Luego pasa que hay joyas perdidas por ahí que nadie conoce, o que se descuidan o no se cuidan como se deben. La primera canción que aprendí de muy joven a la guitarra fue Rocinante, de Asfalto. Por eso los recuerdo como un buen grupo, de lo que escuché tocar a otros. Pero por promoción y movimiento activo del grupo, no sé nada. Son de la edad de mis padres.

La música es un producto, e involucra muchas aspectos. Bach trabajaba para los nobles y la Iglesia, y tenía que hacer lo que le encargaban. En su tiempo libre hacía lo que quería. Pero sin un papel asignado en la sociedad se hubiera podido morir de hambre si hubiera ido tan por libre como estos. Por ejemplo, creo que del clave bien temperado (lo estudiamos TODOS los pianistas en conservatorio y después toda nuestra puta vida), creo que vendió VEINTE COPIAS. Si es que no fue el segundo tomo, que además salió con él muerto hace tiempo. Y estamos hablando de Bach, el puto amo de todos los tiempos.

Este tema da para mucho, vamos a ir viendo cómo evoluciona el hilo. Pero no estoy de acuerdo en que Rosalía sea una mierda. O mejor dicho, me parece un argumento un poco perezoso bastante peligroso, porque evita reflexionar y sacar conclusiones. Vaya por delante que yo no escucho a Rosalía de modo activo (no busco escuchar sus canciones ni he buscado una sola en youtube, etc). Pero cuando la he escuchado porque sonaba en alguna parte, eso suena profesional. Esa persona (o su equipo) saben perfectamente lo que hacen y tienen los conocimientos apropiados para llevarlo a cabo. Y encima hace promoción. Más que criticarla sin reflexionar, yo aprendería de su caso para aplicarlo al mío si tuviera una banda (que, casualmente, la tengo). Porque es fácil quedarse en que enseña el culo, o que canta groserías, y no analizar qué tiene de positivo y aprender de ello. 

En España las masas son incultas y viven embrutecidas. Mucho fútbol y mucho lo que diga la televisión. Pero hay bastante gente que no es tan borrega, y ahí tiene que haber un trabajo de estudio de mercado para conocer a tus posibles oyentes, de promoción, etc. Volviendo al principio, no puedes tener un grupazo, aunque se fundase hace 50 años, y no mimar al extremo la presentación de tu producto, hasta el extremo de que ni entrada en wikipedia tienen los fundadores (ni la mayoría de los que vinieron después, creo).


----------



## Vientosolar (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> En general, Asfalto, Fito, Barón, etc...la mayoría de los grupos de rock y estilos de música similares españoles son flojitos, nos pueden gustar o no, pero no ha habido ninguno que haya destacado hasta llegar a la altura de los grandes grupos ochenteros.
> 
> Afortunadamente pude ver en directo a muchos de ellos, y la energía, la calidad de los músicos y los arreglos musicales de grupos y cantantes extranjeros, han estado muy por encima del producto español.



En España hay una dejadez acojonante. Acabo de intervenir en el hilo apuntando en la dirección que indicas: para todo hace falta trabajo, trabajo y trabajo. Yo he comentado de la mercadotecnia, pero luego está la profesionalidad de los músicos, el trabajo de ensayos, de puesta en escena… y en España es desolador. Hay unos cuantos músicos buenísimos por ahí tocando y grabando para unos y otros, y poco más. Supongo que tiene que ver con la dejadez, el desorden, y el no pagar a profesionales cuando hace falta.

Añado: en general las voces de los cantantes españoles de estos estilos son malísimas, y no lo entiendo. El segundo cantante que tuvo Journey (el más famoso) cantaba genial los temas, y a su 70 y algo (creo), ahí sigue cantando. El grupo ahora ha buscado a un clon en voz y aspecto, mucho más joven, porque siguen existiendo. En España, sin embargo, casi solamente hay buenas voces en otros estilos de música “ligera” como Nino Bravo o Camilo Sesto (en Jesucristo Superstar). Quizá Santiago Auserón se salva y alguno más, pero el panorama es una pena.


----------



## StolenInnocence (21 May 2022)

Asfalto era rock sinfónico patrio, muy superados en calidad y originalidad por los maestros Triana. Ya en los finales de los 70 solo iban a verlos cuatro y el del tambor. Casi toda la chavalonería sabia tocar a la guitarra el días de escuela que era facilona. Nunca tuvieron ningún gran éxito ni llenaron estadios ni tuvieron discos de oro. Si hubieran sido en lugar de españoles británicos nadie se habría acordado de ellos por lo aburridísimos que eran (el rock sinfónico en general muy coñazo). En aquella época los que de verdad tenían energía y buen R@B eran Burning, Mermelada, y Leño que estaban empezando.

(7) MERMELADA - Coge el Tren (1979) - YouTube


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (21 May 2022)

Las modas pasan y los pollaviejismos se quedan atrás, es lo normal.


----------



## richibichi (21 May 2022)

Chanel, Rosalía... "Grandes artistas" todos los que suenan y llenan estadios.

Es un ejemplo de cómo manipulan los que mandan, por mucho que nos quejemos al final, a estos grupos que cita el op los van a ver 40 personas.

Y si, por mucho que nos quejemos formamos parte de la manipulación (me incluyo), como puede ser solo 40 personas?? Y todo el día escuchando, aunque no queramos, la basura de música que nos ponen.

Algo estoy haciendo mal. Menos quejarse en foros y más actuar


----------



## richibichi (21 May 2022)

Depresión de la Plaga dijo:


> Las modas pasan y los pollaviejismos se quedan atrás, es lo normal.



Si no te pones la mano en el ojo con los tres dedos para arriba no formas parte de la moda


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (21 May 2022)

El último concierto de Platero fue hace ocho años en la boda del bajista, el Mongol, fue la hostia. Allí estábamos los invitados, los camareros, los cocineros y los currantes del hotel donde se celebró la boda.
Les pregunte a los Platero por qué no hacían algún concierto porque la gente tenía ganas de verlos en directo y la respuesta de tres de ellos era que lo estaban deseando pero Fito no quería y le pregunté a Fito y me dijo que él estaba en otras cosas...
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 May 2022)

¿300 personas? Pues que se den con un canto en los dientes. ¿Has escuchado algún tema nuevo de rock en las principales emisoras de radio del país en la última década? ¿Cuántos programas musicales hay en la tele española (no me refiero obviamente a los talents de mierda, sino a programas en los que los músicos vienen a presentar sus últimos discos/singles)?¿Tú has visto la lista de Spotify España? Y Asfalto no son tan conocidos como lo son Extremoduro, Rosendo, M Clan o Fito y los Fitipaldis.


----------



## Ace Tone (21 May 2022)

Eran un poco malillos, musicalmente estaban al mismo nivel que Enrique y Ana más o menos...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 May 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> El último concierto de Platero fue hace ocho años en la boda del bajista, el Mongol, fue la hostia. Allí estábamos los invitados, los camareros, los cocineros y los currantes del hotel donde se celebró la boda.
> Les pregunte a los Platero por qué no hacían algún concierto porque la gente tenía ganas de verlos en directo y la respuesta de tres de ellos era que lo estaban deseando pero Fito no quería y le pregunté a Fito y me dijo que él estaba en otras cosas...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...



Fito es un gilipollas nivel dios, he coincidido 3 veces con el y va de dios del rock.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maggneto (21 May 2022)

Gran grupo que acabó en el guano


----------



## La Montaña (21 May 2022)

La música es una industria comercial más, y en el comercio la promoción es todo.

Los Stones, Metallica y otras bandas de ancianos siguen facturando, por qué estos españoles no?

Tienen un manager que les haga promoción en los canales correctos? Hay que ir a promocionar donde la gente mira. Antes era la TV y la radio, ahora son las redes sociales. 

Entonces, todos estos dinosaurios están yendo a buscar de manera activa a su audiencia a donde sea que la audiencia esté ahora? Están pagando adwords y adsense para que sus avisos aparezcan en los sitios web que su target demográfico frecuenta? Tal vez no tiene sentido que gasten dinero en tiktok donde solo hay niños, pero sí que aparezcan sus publicidades en los sitios de los periódicos tradicionales, o que aparezcan en google cuando alguien busca "pañales para adultos" o "residencia para mayores" yo qué sé.

Mi tía tiene instagram a los 76 años, si le recuerdas ahí que las bandas de su juventud están por tocar, seguro se entusiasma y compra entrada.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 May 2022)

Y Bloque... maestros del rock progresivo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 May 2022)

maggneto dijo:


> Gran grupo que acabó en el guano



La heroina se cargo a gran parte de esa generación 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## XXavier (21 May 2022)

Desde la digitalización masiva de la música, los grupos y conjuntos musicales ya no tienen el estímulo de ganar mucho dinero vendiendo discos. Se ha debilitado mucho la creación, y esos artistas tienen que buscar el sustento en espectáculos, muchas veces en ferias pueblerinas. Ha sido uno de los costos de la digitalización...


----------



## La Montaña (21 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Desde la digitalización masiva de la música, los grupos y conjuntos musicales ya no tienen el estímulo de ganar mucho dinero vendiendo discos. Se ha debilitado mucho la creación, y esos artistas tienen que buscar el sustento en espectáculos, muchas veces en ferias pueblerinas. Ha sido uno de los costos de la digitalización...



Como la electrificación le costó el negocio de los fabricantes y distribuidores de hielo a domicilio, y de los fabricantes de neveras de madera, etc. La invención del motor de combustión interna le costó el negocio a los fabricantes de carruajes y a los criadores de caballos de trabajo. La fotografía dejó sin trabajo al pintor de retratos y la lista es infinita.

Nada es para siempre, la única constante es que todo cambia. O te adaptas tú al mundo cambiante, o te extingues.


----------



## StolenInnocence (21 May 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Y Bloque... maestros del rock progresivo.



Es verdad, también unos coñazos de cuidao. 

En aquella época en el panorama musical español lo que vendía era esto.

(7) Lista de Exitos 1979 - YouTube 

Y como no Rod Stewart en el numero 1, nada que ver con los aburridismos sinfónicos de mercadillo que escuchábamos los críos de barrio boomers.


----------



## XXavier (21 May 2022)

La Montaña dijo:


> Como la electrificación le costó el negocio de los fabricantes y distribuidores de hielo a domicilio, y de los fabricantes de neveras de madera, etc. La invención del motor de combustión interna le costó el negocio a los fabricantes de carruajes y a los criadores de caballos de trabajo. La fotografía dejó sin trabajo al pintor de retratos y la lista es infinita.
> 
> Nada es para siempre, la única constante es que todo cambia. O te adaptas tú al mundo cambiante, o te extingues.



Muy cierto. Todo fluye, hay que adaptarse a la corriente, nada se gana quejándose, y no se deben poner piedras en el camino del progreso. Sin embargo, es muy de lamentar que la digitalización de la música casi haya anulado el estímulo económico de los creadores de música...


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> En general, Asfalto, Fito, Barón, etc...la mayoría de los grupos de rock y estilos de música similares españoles son flojitos, nos pueden gustar o no, pero no ha habido ninguno que haya destacado hasta llegar a la altura de los grandes grupos ochenteros.
> 
> Afortunadamente pude ver en directo a muchos de ellos, y la energía, la calidad de los músicos y los arreglos musicales de grupos y cantantes extranjeros, han estado muy por encima del producto español.



Y me pones a ACDC que literalmente le copio a Barón Rojo.


----------



## Euron G. (21 May 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Bueno al menos ahora tienes a Fito&Fitipaldis, han sabido seguir ahi.



Me descojono, llamar rockero al tío que cambió al rock por la pasta y las canciones lamentables. En fin.
El primer disco tiene un pase pero...No jodas


----------



## La Montaña (21 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Muy cierto. Todo fluye, hay que adaptarse a la corriente, nada se gana quejándose, y no se deben poner piedras en el camino del progreso. Sin embargo, es muy de lamentar que la digitalización de la música casi haya anulado el estímulo económico de los creadores de música...



Voy a darle la vuelta a tu moneda.

La digitalización de la música ha permitido que miles y miles de artistas talentosos puedan vivir de su arte a través de los medios digitales, salteándose a los intermediarios de la industria (que a menudo estafan a los artistas y/o los descartan por otro más nuevo y _profitable_). 

Músicos, cantantes, pintores y más ahora pueden llegar a las masas gracias a youtube y ganar un sustento más que digno haciendo lo que les gusta, en sus propios términos.





Antes casi todos quedaban fuera del circuito comercial porque las discográficas filtraban y prediseñaban la oferta musical para su propio beneficio. La digitalización ha democratizado el acceso al arte, cualquiera sale al público y el público elige si le gusta o no.

Lo lamento por aquellos primitivos que no han sabido aggiornarse. No son distintos a cualquier otro rubro cuando el cambio finalmente le llega.


----------



## StolenInnocence (21 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Muy cierto. Todo fluye, hay que adaptarse a la corriente, nada se gana quejándose, y no se deben poner piedras en el camino del progreso. Sin embargo, es muy de lamentar que la digitalización de la música casi haya anulado el estímulo económico de los creadores de música...



Un genio es un genio sea en la época que sea.

(7) DAVID GUETTA MIX 2022 - Best Songs Of All Time - YouTube


----------



## robert73 (21 May 2022)

Mi granito de arena. Julio Galcera es de lo más infravalorado que conozco. Una institución en la escena Valenciana desde hace más de 40 años. Lamentablemente nunca ha salido del pequeño circuito local.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

No es que sean modas, me ha contado mi hermano que fue a ver un espectáculo musical, está por Toledo y es de un gran "éxito" y además es muy caro, que los cantantes no cantaban, era play back, y la gente decía: 
"Muy bien, muy bien, que bonito." y aplaudían.  ¿Por qué aplaudían?

¿Pero que merito tiene un tipo cantando en play back y con la música enlatada?.
Además te han cobrado una pasta. Al margen de la moda, la gente se ha vuelto gilipollas, totalmente gilipollas y todo comenzó con los triunfitos pero conforme pasa el tiempo la música popular va a peor.

Lo mismo podemos decir de la mayoría de los musicales que se pueden ver en la Gran Vía, me he sentido timado estos últimos años, te pueden gustar o no, pero los músicos y los cantantes son de una calidad pésima, son malísimos.

Solo me ha parecido interesante y con cierta calidad, el musical de Tina, quizás tuve suerte ya que son varias cantantes y la noche que lo vi la negra y los músicos lo dieron todo.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Y me pones a ACDC que literalmente le copio a Barón Rojo.



¿ACDC le copió a Barón Rojo? ¡Impresionante!


----------



## XXavier (21 May 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Un genio es un genio sea en la época que sea.
> 
> (7) DAVID GUETTA MIX 2022 - Best Songs Of All Time - YouTube



Se puede ser 'un genio de la música', en la opinión de unas cuantas personas, incluso muchas, pero para vivir bien del arte hay que vender, y vender bien... Si esa persona que dices 'nunca ha salido del circuito local' será porque tiene pocos admiradores, pocos que le consideren un genio... Y no hablemos ya de pagar...


----------



## frankie83 (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



No hay educación musical, diría que más de la mitad de la gente no conoce nada de música ni quiere conocer nada ni saben tararear algo más complejo que un do-mi-sol 

luego van a “ver” los artistas porque escuchar más que bum bum bum no escuchan


----------



## frankie83 (21 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Se puede ser 'un genio de la música', en la opinión de unas cuantas personas, incluso muchas, pero para vivir bien del arte hay que vender, y vender bien... Si esa persona que dices 'nunca ha salido del circuito local' será porque tiene pocos admiradores, pocos que le consideren un genio... Y no hablemos ya de pagar...



Es brad melhadu un genio, por hacer un ejemplo? Claro que si y muy muy muy superior a lady gaga Rosalía o cualquier producto de laboratorio

Ahora bien Nadie lo conoce porque la gente no quiere aprender algo nuevo les basta con su chumba chumba

dicho esto no será milionario pero seguro que económicamente vive mejor o más holgadamente que todos nosotros


----------



## StolenInnocence (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Y me pones a ACDC que literalmente le copio a Barón Rojo.



¿Estas en modo ironic no? Fui a ver a Baron rojo antes de que sacaran su primer disco e iban tan cortos de repertorio que tocaban temas de los dioses AC/DC, Barón nunca tuvo esa energía y frescura inmortal de AC/DC. Siempre me pareció pésimo ese rollo victimista del rock patrio de la mano de la hiena tristón Mariscal


----------



## Covaleda (21 May 2022)

Hay trampa en todo esto de las audiencias de los conciertos.

Por un lado, los grupos que básicamente tocan en sitios grandes y para mucha gente porque son contratados por ayuntamientos en los veranos, ayuntamientos por supuesto dirigidos por gente de su cuerda ideológica (siempre la misma). Eso transmite una sensación falsa de aceptación popular, pero la gente iría a ese concierto, muchas veces incluso gratuito, tocara quien tocara. 

Otra cosa que transmite falsas percepciones es el asunto de la radio, cuando en la radio suena quien paga para sonar, no es más que una inversión de la discográfica en marketing para generar ventas. La gente lo oye porque es lo que sale en antena pero eso no significa absolutamente nada, como cruelmente han descubierto muchos artistas del verano una vez que ha llegado el otoño.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

Los músicos demuestran su valía sobre el escenario, quién no ha visto y escuchado a alguien con talento y genialidad nunca podrá comparar.

Por ejemplo: Oír cantar opera a Sumi Jo sobre un escenario, te guste la ópera o no, esa artista te pone los pelos del vello como escarpias y logra que se te escapen lagrimas por tus ojos.
Hace llorar al Obispo, al científico y al camionero, porque la calidad del artista no tiene nada que ver con lo "cultural" y está por encima de la moda del momento.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

Quienes tuvimos la suerte de oír cantar al Camarón sobre un escenario, no nos la "va a dar" ninguna estrellita de medio pelo, por mucho que este sonando a todas horas en los medios.


----------



## Zeu5Alicant3 (21 May 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Este tema da para mucho, vamos a ir viendo cómo evoluciona el hilo. Pero no estoy de acuerdo en que Rosalía sea una mierda. O mejor dicho, me parece un argumento un poco perezoso bastante peligroso, porque evita reflexionar y sacar conclusiones. Vaya por delante que yo no escucho a Rosalía de modo activo (no busco escuchar sus canciones ni he buscado una sola en youtube, etc). Pero cuando la he escuchado porque sonaba en alguna parte, eso suena profesional. Esa persona (o su equipo) saben perfectamente lo que hacen y tienen los conocimientos apropiados para llevarlo a cabo. Y encima hace promoción. Más que criticarla sin reflexionar, yo aprendería de su caso para aplicarlo al mío si tuviera una banda (que, casualmente, la tengo). Porque es fácil quedarse en que enseña el culo, o que canta groserías, y no analizar qué tiene de positivo y aprender de ello.
> 
> En España las masas son incultas y viven embrutecidas. Mucho fútbol y mucho lo que diga la televisión. Pero hay bastante gente que no es tan borrega, y ahí tiene que haber un trabajo de estudio de mercado para conocer a tus posibles oyentes, de promoción, etc. Volviendo al principio, no puedes tener un grupazo, aunque se fundase hace 50 años, y no mimar al extremo la presentación de tu producto, hasta el extremo de que ni entrada en wikipedia tienen los fundadores (ni la mayoría de los que vinieron después, creo).



Toda la razón !


----------



## Chortina de Humo (21 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Me descojono, llamar rockero al tío que cambió al rock por la pasta y las canciones lamentables. En fin.
> El primer disco tiene un pase pero...No jodas



Yo no le he llamado rockero, ha sabido seguir ahi. A mi si me gustan, y me gustaba Platero (y los Suaves, Barricada, Rosendo...una cosa no quita la otra)


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

Nuestros guitarristas dejan mucho que desear, todos los buenos tuvieron que emigr


frankie83 dijo:


> No hay educación musical, diría que más de la mitad de la gente no conoce nada de música ni quiere conocer nada ni saben tararear algo más complejo que un do-mi-sol
> 
> luego van a “ver” los artistas porque escuchar más que bum bum bum no escuchan



El mismo Rosendo reconoce que siempre ha estado limitado por no saber tocar la guitarra. Él sabe que no es guitarrista, compone canciones como buenamente puede pero siempre limitado por no tener formación musical.
Y en general todos aquellos grupos tenían esa limitación, porque su formación musical era muy baja.


----------



## inteño (21 May 2022)

Es curioso observar la explosión de variedad musical que apareció en los 70/80, y cómo se fue perdiendo. Primero, ahogada en las drogas de "la movida". Pero sobre todo, matada por el mercado de las grandes discográficas y sus productos. Otro éxito del R78.


----------



## tv eye (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Nuestros guitarristas dejan mucho que desear, todos los buenos tuvieron que emigr
> 
> 
> El mismo Rosendo reconoce que siempre ha estado limitado por no saber tocar la guitarra. Él sabe que no es guitarrista, compone canciones como buenamente puede pero siempre limitado por no tener formación musical.
> Y en general todos aquellos grupos tenían esa limitación, porque su formación musical era muy baja.



Alucinarías con la cantidad de guitarrista cojonudos que no saben leer una partitura, ni les ha hecho falta nunca. Te hablo de mindundis como B.B king, Eric Clapton y muchos más.


----------



## StolenInnocence (21 May 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Es curioso observar la explosión de variedad musical que apareció en los 70/80, y cómo se fue perdiendo. Primero, ahogada en las drogas de "la movida". Pero sobre todo, matada por el mercado de las grandes discográficas y sus productos. Otro éxito del R78.



Me temo que no. Ni los grupos de la movida sucumbieron a las drogas, ni precisamente esta no estaba ultra promocionada por los poderes. Es justo al revés. Hubo una enorme promoción y apoyo mediático que ni se correspondía con la calidad alguna del producto ni con su variedad ni menos originalidad (todos copias de grupos extranjeros, the Clash, etc). Lo que si había era un interés del poder en que la gente joven se divirtiera.


----------



## Vientosolar (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Nuestros guitarristas dejan mucho que desear, todos los buenos tuvieron que emigr
> 
> 
> El mismo Rosendo reconoce que siempre ha estado limitado por no saber tocar la guitarra. Él sabe que no es guitarrista, compone canciones como buenamente puede pero siempre limitado por no tener formación musical.
> Y en general todos aquellos grupos tenían esa limitación, porque su formación musical era muy baja.



Yo he tratado mucho con su primer teclista, y creo que es muy muy buena persona, pero el pobre no sabe casi nada.


----------



## frankie83 (21 May 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Es curioso observar la explosión de variedad musical que apareció en los 70/80, y cómo se fue perdiendo. Primero, ahogada en las drogas de "la movida". Pero sobre todo, matada por el mercado de las grandes discográficas y sus productos. Otro éxito del R78.



Para algunos solo importa la peseta pero la música bella no es la que más vende


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

Veamos el panorama "rockero" internacional, por poner un ejemplo, las japonesas Band Maid.
Eran totalmente desconocidas hace 10 o 15 años, unas chicas que internacionalmente se dan a conocer actuando durante el festival de comic manga, que en aquellos días se desplazaba por muchas ciudades del mundo.

No contaron con ningún apoyo, ni de compañías discográficas ni empresas de ningún tipo.
Ellas tenían que empujar los amplificadores y desmontar su precario escenario, pero para todos los que las pudieron ver no pasaron desapercibidas.

A día de hoy, ir a Tokio y no verlas en directo es toda una desgracia. Para cualquier amante de la música rock ir a Japón y ver en directo a Band Maid es una cita obligada.
Tras esas japonesas hay muchísimo trabajo y formación musical, mucho esfuerzo de superación, te pueden gustar o no, pero las podemos considerar como unos buenos músicos.


----------



## Sonico (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



Es que no hay público. No los conococen. La gente joven sólo oye regetón o techno. Y la moronegrada también regetón o la suya étnica. ¿Quién va a escuchar los Beatles? ¿En los Centros Culturales Islámicos?. El progresismo ha importado a una gente de afuera que tiene una cultura infrahumana que odia la europea pero ellos pensaron, creyeron, dilucidaron que "ya se integrarían" y al que se negase a la invasión para meter mano de obra barata, se le acusa de racista y facha. Y colorín colorado.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Alucinarías con la cantidad de guitarrista cojonudos que no saben leer una partitura, ni les ha hecho falta nunca. Te hablo de mindundis como B.B king, Eric Clapton y muchos más.



No saben leer una partitura, Eric Clapton o B.B. King no saben leer una partitura, 
¡¡las cosas que estoy aprendiendo hoy aquí!!.  

Es otro error de base (otra mentira más) que nos han contado por aquí, hasta Paco de Lucia tuvo que aprender a leer una partitura, porqué como musico sabía que el desconocimiento del solfeo le tenia limitado para poder progresar.


----------



## Sonico (21 May 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Es lo que tiene seguir arrástrandose por los escenarios cuando te has hecho viejo y tu época dorada ya pasó.
> Tus seguidores de entonces han muerto o son unos decrépitos jubilados ocupados en cuidar de sus nietos.
> Esto es aplicable a casi todas las profesiones.
> Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria.



Ha habido un fin de época.

Ahora sin autotune no salen a cantar. En nuestros tiempos se habrían puesto a barrer calles, con todo mi respeto para los barrenderos.


----------



## tv eye (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> No saben leer una partitura, Eric Clapton o B.B. King no saben leer una partitura,
> ¡¡las cosas que estoy aprendiendo hoy aquí!!.
> 
> Es otro error de base (otra mentira más) que nos han contado por aquí, hasta Paco de Lucia tuvo que aprender a leer una partitura, porqué como musico sabía que el desconocimiento del solfeo le tenia limitado para poder progresar.



En lugar de burlarte, harías bien en leer un poco sobre ello. Porque BB King lo decía él mismo, está perfectamente documentado. Otro que no sabía ni puta falta que le hacía era Hendrix. 

Y como ellos miles. Te lo dice alguien que lleva 20 y pico años tocando la guitarra y que se ha subido a varias docenas de escenarios. Yo soy un manta tocando, pero he leído bastantes biografías de músicos que me gustan y te repito: ellos mismos dicen que no sabían leer partituras.


----------



## Cowboy from hell (21 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Es que no hay público. No los conococen. La gente joven sólo oye regetón o techno. Y la moronegrada también regetón o la suya étnica. ¿Quién va a escuchar los Beatles? ¿En los Centros Culturales Islámicos?. El progresismo ha importado a una gente de afuera que tiene una cultura infrahumana que odia la europea pero ellos pensaron, creyeron, dilucidaron que "ya se integrarían" y al que se negase a la invasión para meter mano de obra barata, se le acusa de racista y facha. Y colorín colorado.



+1000


----------



## Tonimn (21 May 2022)

Los medios niegan la realidad.
En los 80 a la gente lo que le gustaba era el heavy, punk rock....


----------



## pepinox (21 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> El temazo de Asfalto es éste



Qué tiempos cuando Mariano García los ponía en el programa de radio "Disco Cross"...


----------



## Nagare1999 (21 May 2022)

Por eso hay tantas bandas que sí viven de ello o que se forran que son tan conservadoras. Es un oficio difícil en ese sentido. No todo el mundo es capaz de sobreponerse a la incertidumbre.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (21 May 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> En lugar de burlarte, harías bien en leer un poco sobre ello. Porque BB King lo decía él mismo, está perfectamente documentado. Otro que no sabía ni puta falta que le hacía era Hendrix.
> 
> Y como ellos miles. Te lo dice alguien que lleva 20 y pico años tocando la guitarra y que se ha subido a varias docenas de escenarios. Yo soy un manta tocando, pero he leído bastantes biografías de músicos que me gustan y te repito: ellos mismos dicen que no sabían leer partituras.



No te lo crees ni tu.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> En lugar de burlarte, harías bien en leer un poco sobre ello. Porque BB King lo decía él mismo, está perfectamente documentado. Otro que no sabía ni puta falta que le hacía era Hendrix.
> 
> Y como ellos miles. Te lo dice alguien que lleva 20 y pico años tocando la guitarra y que se ha subido a varias docenas de escenarios. Yo soy un manta tocando, pero he leído bastantes biografías de músicos que me gustan y te repito: ellos mismos dicen que no sabían leer partituras.



No sabían, en un principio, cuando su música era pura "energía", pero eso siempre termina acabándose.
Para seguir avanzando, colaborando y mejorando con otros músicos, aprender solfeo es imprescindible.
El solfeo y la partitura es el lenguaje de la música.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> En lugar de burlarte, harías bien en leer un poco sobre ello. Porque BB King lo decía él mismo, está perfectamente documentado. Otro que no sabía ni puta falta que le hacía era Hendrix.
> 
> Y como ellos miles. Te lo dice alguien que lleva 20 y pico años tocando la guitarra y que se ha subido a varias docenas de escenarios. Yo soy un manta tocando, pero he leído bastantes biografías de músicos que me gustan y te repito: ellos mismos dicen que no sabían leer partituras.



No me estoy burlando, para profesionalizarse y dar un mínimo de "talla", tarde o temprano el músico debe de pasar por el aprendizaje del solfeo.
Que si, que es muy difícil y un autentico coñazo tener que pasar por ahí, pero no hay más remedio.
Es un trabajo de años y años.
¿No se habrá creído que los triunfitos, porque una profesora durante tres meses les enseño a cantar 5 canciones, ya eran cantantes? Porque ellos, los pobrecitos si se lo creyeron, y así les ha ido.


----------



## Ace Tone (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> No sabían, en un principio, cuando su música era pura "energía", pero eso siempre termina acabándose.
> Para seguir avanzando, colaborando y mejorando con otros músicos, aprender solfeo es imprescindible.
> El solfeo y la partitura es el lenguaje de la música.



Vangelis, fallecido hace pocos días, también sostuvo hasta el final que él nunca había aprendido a leer ni escribir música, que un músico no se forma en una academia y que su música salía de él de forma natural.


----------



## El Pionero (21 May 2022)

Lo malo que Sherpa está en lista negra de la izquierda y progres por apoyar a Vox


----------



## Vientosolar (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> No saben leer una partitura, Eric Clapton o B.B. King no saben leer una partitura,
> ¡¡las cosas que estoy aprendiendo hoy aquí!!.
> 
> Es otro error de base (otra mentira más) que nos han contado por aquí, hasta Paco de Lucia tuvo que aprender a leer una partitura, porqué como musico sabía que el desconocimiento del solfeo le tenia limitado para poder progresar.



Aunque te cueste creerlo, realmente no saben. El caso más alucinante es el de Hans Zimmer, que es un reputado compositor de bandas sonoras… y no lee música. Stevie Wonder tampoco lee, y joder, es un genio.

Paco de Lucía iba a aprender música con alguien que yo conocía (éramos apenas adolescentes y él un hombre hecho y derecho). Él aprendió a leer lentamente y con trabajo, solamente para poder tocar el concierto de Aranjuez, porque no le gustaban las versiones que conocía, pero realmente nunca usó la lectura para nada más. Antes de la mierda de la plandemia (ahora yo ya no puedo viajar mientras pidan el nazipass) compartí un vuelo transatlántico con Santiago Auserón, y él me preguntaba curioso sobre estudiar música formalmente. Yo le dije que él ya había llegado, y muy pronto, pero que si quería, nunca es tarde.

Al que sí le limitó no leer fue a Pavarotti. Eso le restringía al repertorio italiano (fácil en general). Sin poder leer no podía aprender de memoria repertorio más técnico, que quedaba para cantantes menos dotados pero mucho más técnicos, como Alfredo Kraus.

Mira, lo habitual en los músicos profesionales hoy en día en saber leer música y tener conocimientos académicos, pero hay muchas excepciones. Para la mayoría de nosotros, esos conocimientos son unas muletas útiles, y para mí el conservatorio, con todos sus defectos, ha sido muy útil. Pero ya te digo que hay hijoputas por ahí que lo llevan dentro (los Beatles tampoco tenían ni puta idea de música académica, y hay infinitas bandas y orquestas de profesionales recreando sus versiones). Sin embargo, John Lord, por poner un ejemplo, sí tenía formación clásica, y hay videos por ahí en youtube , ya mayor, tocando con orquestas, leyendo su partitura tranquilamente. Muy simpático. Van Halen, el pobre, no leía música, y era genial igualmente.

Leer música es imprescindible para tocar en una orquesta, pero no para ser guitarrista de eléctrica. Y aun así, Mozart escuchaba una pieza entera y era capaz de escribirla al llegar a casa, todos los instrumentos, sin fallar apenas notas. Robert Johnson tenía la misma capacidad, pero supongo no leía música.


----------



## pepetemete (21 May 2022)

No sé, pero creo que si la música no les da para vivir que aprendan a hacer otra cosa. Igual que los actores llorando porque se creen que son el centro del universo y hay que protegerlos como a los osos polares.

Anda y que les den por el culo.


----------



## StolenInnocence (21 May 2022)

FIN DEL HILO

Mientras estos tristes amateurs trataban de sobrevivir, la peña flipaba con esto.


----------



## reconvertido (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que al eneración que los escuchaba esta ya mayor.
No saleya.
Y que se salía para conocer a chatis.
¿Tú crees que voy a salir para ver a viejas gordas en mallas y fumadoras?
Pues eso...


----------



## butricio (21 May 2022)

Estoy volviendo a escuchar el LP Asfalto y que bien ha envejecido acústicamente por Dios.

"Cuanto mas me oprimian mas amé la libertad"

"Enseña a tu hijo a amar la libertad"

Y yo que escuchaba esto de niño,con 5 o 6 años en el 82,83 y sabia que se referian al lejano regimen franquista.

Quien me iba a decir a mi que no habría que saltar ni una generacion para volver a conocer la dictadura,y otra cosa tristísima,tampoco ha habido relevo musical.

En los 80 disfrutabas de la musica.Ahora solo es planteable tirar de musica del pasado.


----------



## tv eye (21 May 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tu.



Brillante aportación. Espero sentado tus fuentes. Las mías están al alcance de todo aquel que tenga ojos y sepa leer.

Estamos hablando de música, si no sabes o no te interesa, al menos, ten educación y no molestes


----------



## qbit (21 May 2022)

No es sólo el rock. La música está K.O. OBK actuaron hace poco en Arganda del Rey gratis, supongo que organizado por el ayuntamiento que les pagaría, pero no creo que cobraran mucho.


----------



## peterr (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



Llevo tiempo queriendo ver a Sherpa y no hay conciertos programados. Si sabes de alguno te lo agradecería.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (21 May 2022)

Ahora solo viven bien de la música en español los 4 nacionales vendidos al rollo latino, los colombianos y los puertorriqueños.


----------



## Goatwhisper (21 May 2022)

Yo aluciné cuando descubrí The Storm...


----------



## thermoshit15 (21 May 2022)

La música no tiene nada que hacer contra otros medios de ocio modernos, internet, RRSS, videojuegos... El chute dopaminico no es el mismo y para competir está tiene que ser directa y sin artificios. Esto los productores actuales lo saben muy bien.

Respecto a los asfalto, sobreviven a base de subvenciones de ayuntamientos de municipios cutres del sur de Madrid donde tocan para 20 o 30 pollaviejas nostálgicos. Su música tuvo su momento y ya no interesa a nadie.


----------



## thermoshit15 (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> No sabían, en un principio, cuando su música era pura "energía", pero eso siempre termina acabándose.
> Para seguir avanzando, colaborando y mejorando con otros músicos, aprender solfeo es imprescindible.
> El solfeo y la partitura es el lenguaje de la música.



Bullshit. La teoría musical es necesaria si vas a ser un músico profesional polivalente que tiene que tirarle a una cumbia o un bolero. Para tocar en una banda de éxito no necesitas mucho más que saberte los acordes básicos y la pentatonica. Con eso tiraban el 95% de músicos de rock /pop hasta hace no muchos años.


----------



## parserito (21 May 2022)

Y qué coño esperabas? un grupo que escuchaba mi padre que tiene 65 años y esta jubilado ya. A ver si te crees que cuando bad Bunny o Rosalia tengan 70 años alguien va a escucharles. Demasiado que va alguien a verles aun.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (21 May 2022)

En España si no sales en la telebasura o en los 40 anormales...no existes.
Ahora es Sistema prima a la basura del reguetón. Una música diseñada para dañar el cerebro...


----------



## fayser (21 May 2022)

Para que algo se venda a cientos de millones de personas hace falta que los medios de comunicación coloquen el producto. Y eso no lo deciden los artistas, lo deciden los que manejan el negocio.


----------



## Max Aub (21 May 2022)

Grupos españoles de hard rock - heavy paco de mierda


Dando por sentado que solo pueden ser grupos españoles para poder ser auténticamente paco. Hay una época muy paquil y pródiga en grupos paco de mierda que fue el rock urbano de los 70-80, grupos que fueron muy famosos en su casa a la hora de comer y que daban auténtica vergüenza ajena. Eran...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## DOM + (21 May 2022)

El rock ha muerto
Pegó sus ultimos coletazos hace 10 años que aun tenias algun grupo con guitarras en las listas de éxitos.

Ahora es todo hiphop trap reggaeton y demas basura

Y pop que se va transformando segun toca. No es lo mismo el pop de los 80 o 90 con guitarras e instrumentos que el actual todo artificial.

Pero así son los tiempos modernos


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Llevo tiempo queriendo ver a Sherpa y no hay conciertos programados. Si sabes de alguno te lo agradecería.



Pues la vd lo vi hace un año y después de que el grupo se fuera a la mierda creo que estará complicado es posible que haga un acústico en Madrid, de hecho el tío tenía 24k en Twitter y le cerraron la cuenta.

Por hablar acabo de encontrar un concierto en Valladolid


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Joder yo soy heavy desde los 90 y en mi puta vida he escuchado asfalto, con eso no te digo na y te lo digo todo



Si el capitan trueno pudiera venir! Escucha esa tio


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> FIN DEL HILO
> 
> Mientras estos tristes amateurs trataban de sobrevivir, la peña flipaba con esto.





Esta canción le da mil vueltas Bro.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> En relación a Miguel Costas, decir que en el reciente doble concierto final de Siniestro el pasado 6 y 7 de mayo juntaron 15.000 y 9.000 personas en el wizink respectivamente según leí.
> 
> Leías por ahí que había sido un éxito (tuvieron que ampliar 1 día, iba a ser originalmente 1 día solo) pq la gente iba pq iba a ser el último concierto y tal...que en parte es verdad. Mi opinión es que la gente lo que quería es ver a Costas (con Siniestro claro está). Si llega a ser concierto de despedida sin Costas no van ni 1.000.
> 
> ...



Fui a ese concierto, Costas se lo ha montado mal fatal y creo que le ha faltado trabajo y siniestro ha aguantado por el nombre.

Costas es Siniestro, y Julián es el que escribe básicamente pero separados no se han comido una mierda un conciertazo.


----------



## moromierda (21 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que voy a salir para ver a viejas gordas en mallas y fumadoras?


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

librero dijo:


> Costas invitado por siniestro Total para los dos últimos conciertos( yo estuve allí) creo que después de lo vivido en el wizink no se sentirá nada infravalorado.



Yo también fui, pero lo he visto con 20 personas tío, y eso me tocaba la polla, por mucho que no se haya sabido promocionar vas a Valencia o Madrid y te llena entre 50 y 200 personas eso es lamentable


----------



## astroman (21 May 2022)

Los vi en las fiestas de aluche hace unos años y sonaron de la hostia ya tuvieron su momento,las bandas ya no pueden hacer carrera como hicieron estos, que les quiten po bailao


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

Fito tiene pinta de haberse metido demasiado


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> En España hay una dejadez acojonante. Acabo de intervenir en el hilo apuntando en la dirección que indicas: para todo hace falta trabajo, trabajo y trabajo. Yo he comentado de la mercadotecnia, pero luego está la profesionalidad de los músicos, el trabajo de ensayos, de puesta en escena… y en España es desolador. Hay unos cuantos músicos buenísimos por ahí tocando y grabando para unos y otros, y poco más. Supongo que tiene que ver con la dejadez, el desorden, y el no pagar a profesionales cuando hace falta.
> 
> Añado: en general las voces de los cantantes españoles de estos estilos son malísimas, y no lo entiendo. El segundo cantante que tuvo Journey (el más famoso) cantaba genial los temas, y a su 70 y algo (creo), ahí sigue cantando. El grupo ahora ha buscado a un clon en voz y aspecto, mucho más joven, porque siguen existiendo. En España, sin embargo, casi solamente hay buenas voces en otros estilos de música “ligera” como Nino Bravo o Camilo Sesto (en Jesucristo Superstar). Quizá Santiago Auserón se salva y alguno más, pero el panorama es una pena.



Coppini tenía un vozarrón y se fue al guano


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pues a mí, cuando he leído el título del hilo, el tema que me ha venido a la mente es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barón la verdad es que ha sacado un par de discos buenos y bastante basura.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Nuestros guitarristas dejan mucho que desear, todos los buenos tuvieron que emigr
> 
> 
> El mismo Rosendo reconoce que siempre ha estado limitado por no saber tocar la guitarra. Él sabe que no es guitarrista, compone canciones como buenamente puede pero siempre limitado por no tener formación musical.
> Y en general todos aquellos grupos tenían esa limitación, porque su formación musical era muy baja.



Rosendo es un crack pero si flojete en musica


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Me descojono, llamar rockero al tío que cambió al rock por la pasta y las canciones lamentables. En fin.
> El primer disco tiene un pase pero...No jodas



Estoy de acuerdo es un puto POPERO


----------



## El Pionero (21 May 2022)

Es que Fito le va muy bien en solitario. Por eso no le interesa volver con los Platero. Es igual que a Bunbury con los Héroes.


----------



## circodelia2 (21 May 2022)

Los gallegos si que cuidan bien a sus rockeros, allá donde actuen sus legendarios Los Suaves allá que lo llenan, lo mismo pasa con los navarros Marea....buen heavy español. 
....


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (21 May 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Brillante aportación. Espero sentado tus fuentes. Las mías están al alcance de todo aquel que tenga ojos y sepa leer.
> 
> Estamos hablando de música, si no sabes o no te interesa, al menos, ten educación y no molestes



Es que has dicho una gilipollez como un piano hijo.

No se que cojones vas a componer si no sabes solfeo. 

Es la capacidad de escribir sonidos, el solfeo.

Vamos que ni puta idea.

Y otra cosita, todos esos grupos españoles y la mitad de los de fuera tienen mierdas de canciones con solo cuatro acordes para cinco instrumento. Una mierda pinchada en un palo para los que SI entendemos de música.


----------



## tv eye (21 May 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Es que has dicho una gilipollez como un piano hijo.
> 
> No se que cojones vas a componer si no sabes solfeo.
> 
> ...



Yo he compuesto canciones y tengo nociones de armonía, pero no sé leer una partitura. Y como yo muchísima gente. Empezando por los que ya he citado, pero te niegas a leer lo que ELLOS MISMOS han declaraado. Ellos, no yo.

Una guitarra eléctrica no es un piano ni un violín. Se puede tocar de oído perfectamente y hacerlo muy bien. 

Ha quedado claro que el que no tiene ni puta idea eres tú. Y encima vas de prepotente. Te hace falta muuuucha lectura, pero mucha. Y una buena cura de humildad.


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Tengo 48 años y de crio era heavy , eran finales de los 80 y asfalto ya eran viejos.
> Imagínate ahora , los que seguían a este grupo o están muertos o están muertos en vida.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Venía a decir lo mismo, en el insti en los 80 escuchábamos cassettes de Asfalto y Topo y ya eran viejos, además que yo creo que el rock urbano que hacían nunca tuvo mucho predicamento sin menoscabo de que me parecían grupos excelentes tanto en las letras como la música. 

Otro ejemplo es Kiko Veneno, uno de los mejores músicos que he dado España y nunca ha vendido una mierda, hasta hace años tuvo que dejar la música y poner un chiringuito en la playa, luego afortunadamente volvió. 

Hace poco leí también un artículo del Lichis de la cabra mecánica que también estaba en la mierda, vivía en un adobao en Humanes de Madrid y las pasaba putas para sobrevivir como músico.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (21 May 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Yo he compuesto canciones y tengo nociones de armonía, pero no sé leer una partitura. Y como yo muchísima gente. Empezando por los que ya he citado, pero te niegas a leer lo que ELLOS MISMOS han declaraado. Ellos, no yo.
> 
> Una guitarra eléctrica no es un piano ni un violín. Se puede tocar de oído perfectamente y hacerlo muy bien.
> 
> Ha quedado claro que el que no tiene ni puta idea eres tú. Y encima vas de prepotente. Te hace falta muuuucha lectura, pero mucha. Y una buena cura de humildad.



TODOS los guitarristas del mundo declararon alguna vez que no sabían solfeo PAGADOS por las marcas de guitarras para que TODOS los adolescentes del mundo se comprasen su guitarrita para que intentasen convertirse en grandes y ricos músicos.

De primero de rockero.

Y como estos miles de mitos para ganar pasta , que era de lo que iba la movida.

Yo tengo 50 años.

No se que coño de canciones vas a componer con "nociones de armonia" que dicho sea de paso se llama ritmo.


----------



## tv eye (21 May 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> TODOS los guitarristas del mundo declararon alguna vez que no sabían solfeo PAGADOS por las marcas de guitarras para que TODOS los adolescentes del mundo se comprasen su guitarrita para que intentasen convertirse en grandes y ricos músicos.
> 
> De primero de rockero.
> 
> Yo tengo 50 años.



Oye y ya que estás tan bien informado, los aliens saben solfeo? Es para un trabajo del conservatorio.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (21 May 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Oye y ya que estás tan bien informado, los aliens saben solfeo? Es para un trabajo del conservatorio.



No se que coño de canciones vas a componer con "nociones de armonia" que dicho sea de paso se llama ritmo.


----------



## tv eye (21 May 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> No se que coño de canciones vas a componer con "nociones de armonia" que dicho sea de paso se llama ritmo.



Sabiendo la nomenclatura de los acordes fundamentales, los grados (I,IV, V etc) y qué notas los forman, se puede componer. Y sabiendo lo básico sobre ritmo. Con esto se han compuesto millones de discos de rock, y el que diga lo contrario MIENTE. Así de claro.

Sabiendo un poco qué acordes suenan bien en una tonalidad dada, y cuáles no, y qué notas elegir para hacer arreglos, punteos, solos, etc, se puede componer la inmensa mayoría de la música popular del s XX, desde Bob Dylan hasta Slipknot. 

A ver si el que no tiene puta idea vas a ser tú......


----------



## Kabraloka (21 May 2022)

que hagan reaggetton

pero más allá de las coñas, todos esos grupos están muertos, lo sabeis, y ellos también lo saben. Es muy difícil aguantar años en el mundo de la farándula.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 May 2022)

Lichis lo que tiene es un enganche de 3 o 4 pollos de farlopa al día.
Esa es su miseria y por lo que esta en la mierda

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 May 2022)

Me lo contó un conocido suyo hace 5 o 6 años , lo mismo ahora está más limpio que la patena

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 May 2022)

A mí Lichis ni fu ni fa, la verdad, esta es la entrevista, que se la pasa llorando, por cierto 









El músico total al que el éxito mandó a la depresión: "Hago mejores canciones que nunca. No tienen público pero soy feliz"


El Lichis tiene buen aspecto. Ha perdido siete kilos y se le nota cuando se sienta a hablar en la buhardilla-estudio de grabación de su adosado en Humanes, al sur de Madrid. Allí tiene su colección de guitarras, una batería acristalada, un montón de pedales, un piano, los discos que ha producido...




www.epe.es


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (21 May 2022)

por el título creía que era una constructora de carreteras


----------



## Euron G. (21 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Es que Fito le va muy bien en solitario. Por eso no le interesa volver con los Platero. Es igual que a Bunbury con los Héroes.



A Bunbury no lo escuchan más que 4 esnobs, y los héroes eran ultra famosos hasta en Alemania, canciones de la hostia, más pasta y más fama. Se pensaría que el éxito de Héroes lo tendría él porque joder, es Enrique Bunbury. Lo que no vio venir es que Juan Valdivia era probablemente aún más importante que él, en el éxito del grupo.

Un negocio redondo el del Lady Blue.


----------



## veraburbu (21 May 2022)

Meanwhile....

*
Robe agota todas las entradas de Madrid*









Robe agota todas las entradas de Madrid - El Dromedario Records


A un mes exacto para el comienzo de la gira “Ahora es cuando”, Robe ya ha agotado todas las entradas del concierto de Madrid que se celebrará el próximo 11 de junio en el Parque Tierno Galván. “Ahora es cuando” es la segunda parte de la gira presentación del laureado álbum “Mayéutica”, que tras...




eldromedariorecords.com






45 años en candelero.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (21 May 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pues no, no es justo que buenos músicos reúnan 80 personas y basura inventada, aupada y sostenida con los hilos de la mercadotecnia llenen estadios cantando en playback. Y a veces se pierden en la letra.
> 
> Pero también hay que saber que la fama suele ser efímera. Saber retirarse a tiempo o, si tu vida es hacer música y dársela a los demás, darte con un canto en los dientes si después de 50 años puedes seguir malviviendo de ellos y hay, nada menos, que 80 personas que pagan por escucharte.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Lamento la situación de Asfalto o de todos los demás músicos de aquella dorada época, de verdad, pero es que hay que saber cuando toca retirarse. No todos son los Rolling o los Cure. Al final nuestros músicos fueron eso, nuestros, no llegaron a brillar internacionalmente y a medida que los que escuchábamos aquellos 'himnos' ahora somos más puretas y no vamos a ir a un concierto como lo hacíamos hace 30 años


----------



## Gotthard (21 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Venía a decir lo mismo, en el insti en los 80 escuchábamos cassettes de Asfalto y Topo y ya eran viejos, además que yo creo que el rock urbano que hacían nunca tuvo mucho predicamento sin menoscabo de que me parecían grupos excelentes tanto en las letras como la música.
> 
> Otro ejemplo es Kiko Veneno, uno de los mejores músicos que he dado España y nunca ha vendido una mierda, hasta hace años tuvo que dejar la música y poner un chiringuito en la playa, luego afortunadamente volvió.
> 
> Hace poco leí también un artículo del Lichis de la cabra mecánica que también estaba en la mierda, vivía en un adobao en Humanes de Madrid y las pasaba putas para sobrevivir como músico.



Bueno, Kiko Veneno no esta en ninguna parte y está en todas. No encontraras nada importante que se haya hecho en temas de musica en Sevilla y area de influencia en la que Kiko no haya estado metiendo las narices y echando una mano o dos. Ahora no se por donde irán los tiros en ese ambientillo musical que habia hace 25 añazos en el Café Lisboa por San Pedro o en el Fun Club de la Alameda. Todos, todos, desde Ketama a Chambao todos le deben mucho a la generosidad de Kiko.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (21 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Lo que no vio venir es que Juan Valdivia era probablemente aún más importante que él, en el éxito del grupo.
> 
> Un negocio redondo el del Lady Blue.



Más que la voz, la guitarra de Valdivia era lo mágico del grupo. Phil Manzanera hizo magia con él.


----------



## veraburbu (21 May 2022)

¿El muro?


----------



## Kovaliov (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> No saben leer una partitura, Eric Clapton o B.B. King no saben leer una partitura,
> ¡¡las cosas que estoy aprendiendo hoy aquí!!.
> 
> Es otro error de base (otra mentira más) que nos han contado por aquí, hasta Paco de Lucia tuvo que aprender a leer una partitura, porqué como musico sabía que el desconocimiento del solfeo le tenia limitado para poder progresar.



Invento


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 May 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Asfalto no recuerdo si los había oído alguna vez. Suenan bien.
> 
> La primera canción que me viene de Los Enemigos a la mente
> 
> ...



Joder, ya es triste que la mejor y más conocida de tus canciones no sea tuya sino una versión. Yo fui a un concierto de los enemigos hace la tira y eran bastante aburridetes,la gente sólo reaccionó con el Señora de Serrat.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Meanwhile....
> 
> 
> *Robe agota todas las entradas de Madrid*
> ...



Es bueno pero me da tanto asco su persona


----------



## veraburbu (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es bueno pero me da tanto asco su persona


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 May 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065937



Otro endiosado como el Fito, son muy amigos ademas

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## veraburbu (21 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Otro endiosado como el Fito, son muy amigos ademas
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk




Grande Robe.








Ahí los tienes juntos a Fito y a Robe en ese disco obra de arte Extrechinato y tú


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (21 May 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065937



No soporto a los yonkis


----------



## Black Jack (21 May 2022)

Te recuerdo que estos que nombras eran los que la chavalería de esa época seguían, y cuyos padres y entendidos en música decían de buen rollo que eran ruido o de mal rollo que eran pura mierda, igualico igualico que ahora. Cada época tiene su público, y si ahora no les va a ver ni Perry, no es culpa de los canis de ahora sino de los calimocheros de antes que no los van a ver. Sería como quejarse de que los jóvenes no van a ver a la Pantoja.


----------



## BigJoe (21 May 2022)

Tomad esto como una anécdota con cierta influencia, no como una sentencia.

Los chavales de 12-25 que andan en Twitch siguiendo a otros usuarios oyen un tipo de música que suele ser ambiental, riguitón o una especie de rapeo-electrónico que no puedo etiquetar en una palabra pero me sigue sonando totalmente ajeno a mi gusto musical.

Cuando juegan a Fortnite, cuando juegan al Fifa y similares, es esa misma música moderna que suena, es imposible enocntrar canciones de rock, idem con la inmensa mayoría de banda sonora NO original que oyes en grands producciones del cine de entretenimiento. 

Es un tema de falta de inversión en promoción a nivel de grupos pero además una falta de interés de grandes productores audiovisuales porque simplemnte no ven mercado rentable en el rock, que parece considern es de una epoca pasada, lo que aqui llamaríamos "metalpacos".


----------



## veraburbu (21 May 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Te recuerdo que estos que nombras eran los que la chavalería de esa época seguían, y cuyos padres y entendidos en música decían de buen rollo que eran ruido o de mal rollo que eran pura mierda, igualico igualico que ahora. Cada época tiene su público, y si ahora no les va a ver ni Perry, no es culpa de los canis de ahora sino de los calimocheros de antes que no los van a ver. Sería como quejarse de que los jóvenes no van a ver a la Pantoja.



Exacto. Yo peino canas. Puedo tararear las letras de las canciones de Asfalto, de Cucharada (con Manolo Tena), de Mermelada, de Leño... a todos les he visto varias veces en directo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 May 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Grande Robe.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065957
> 
> ...



Los vi juntos en 4 conciertos de seguido en una gira en el 96 , yo no digo que hagan mala música, pero son unos tontos de los cojones

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## B. Golani (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Pues a mí me molan y tengo 26 años soy un puto viejo o un genio



un genio por supuesto


----------



## carval (21 May 2022)

Esta mañana en el gimnasio, dos hora y media de panchitada repugnante y vomitiva. Nada personal de verdad, pero no soporto esa llamada "música". Al salir me he quejado al que estaba en recepción, también sudamericano el hombre, y no me parece mal que a él le gusten esos soniquetes pero podían variar un poco, joder. Otras veces me han dicho que era un canal que no podían cambiar, pero no me lo creo. Así es que es normal, la gente ya solo escucha lo que le meten, no tienen criterio.


----------



## Fígaro (21 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> En general, Asfalto, Fito, Barón, etc...la mayoría de los grupos de rock y estilos de música similares españoles son flojitos, nos pueden gustar o no, pero no ha habido ninguno que haya destacado hasta llegar a la altura de los grandes grupos ochenteros.
> 
> Afortunadamente pude ver en directo a muchos de ellos, y la energía, la calidad de los músicos y los arreglos musicales de grupos y cantantes extranjeros, han estado muy por encima del producto español.




jojojo y dice eso un follaCamarón.

Tócate los huevos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (21 May 2022)

Esto no debe extrañar a nadie. 
Mira por la ventana y cuando veas la 80% embozalados andando como zombis lo entenderás.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini(en este caso más pop) se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



¿qué esperan? ¿recibir una pensión por los servicios prestados?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (21 May 2022)

carval dijo:


> Esta mañana en el gimnasio, dos hora y media de panchitada repugnante y vomitiva. Nada personal de verdad, pero no soporto esa llamada "música". Al salir me he quejado al que estaba en recepción, también sudamericano el hombre, y no me parece mal que a él le gusten esos soniquetes pero podían variar un poco, joder. Otras veces me han dicho que era un canal que no podían cambiar, pero no me lo creo. Así es que es normal, la gente ya solo escucha lo que le meten, no tienen criterio.



Forma parte de la demolición de occidente y en España por hablar español y recoger todo el estercolero sudaca estamos peor que nadie.


----------



## Fígaro (21 May 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> En relación a Miguel Costas, decir que en el reciente doble concierto final de Siniestro el pasado 6 y 7 de mayo juntaron 15.000 y 9.000 personas en el wizink respectivamente según leí.
> 
> Leías por ahí que había sido un éxito (tuvieron que ampliar 1 día, iba a ser originalmente 1 día solo) pq la gente iba pq iba a ser el último concierto y tal...que en parte es verdad. Mi opinión es que la gente lo que quería es ver a Costas (con Siniestro claro está). Si llega a ser concierto de despedida sin Costas no van ni 1.000.
> 
> ...




Julian ha sepultado a Costas años ha…


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini(en este caso más pop) se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



Cada tiempo tiene su cultura. Esos músicos no pueden ser reconocidos ahora, igual que en los 80 el reggetón no se comería una mierda. La cultura es el reflejo de la sociedad que la contiene.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Rosendo es un crack pero si flojete en musica



Si a mi también me gusta, le he visto mil veces, como vi a todo el resto de aquellos grupos españoles, pero siempre les faltaba "algo". Su música y sus cantantes, estaban por debajo del nivel que podías encontrar en grupos de otros países. 
Y no era un problema del idioma en que cantaban, los grupos de rock argentino lo demostraron.
Por cierto, el concierto más multitudinario que ha existido fue realizado por un argentino, Charli Garcia.


----------



## Gus Borden (21 May 2022)

Pues a asfaltar carreteras, que hace falta gente.


----------



## Guillotin (21 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> A Bunbury no lo escuchan más que 4 esnobs, y los héroes eran ultra famosos hasta en Alemania, canciones de la hostia, más pasta y más fama. Se pensaría que el éxito de Héroes lo tendría él porque joder, es Enrique Bunbury. Lo que no vio venir es que Juan Valdivia era probablemente aún más importante que él, en el éxito del grupo.
> 
> Un negocio redondo el del Lady Blue.



Lo mismo que le sucedió a Manolo García, de acuerdo que vendió muchísimos discos al separarse de su grupo, pero salvo para sus fans, esos discos jamás tuvieron la calidad de la música que creo el guitarrista Quimi Portet.
Como bien dice Quimi Portet: desde que nos separamos siempre tengo un lleno absoluto en el bar de mi barrio, que es donde toco.


----------



## McLovin (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini(en este caso más pop) se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...




Yo vi a Costas en Ciudad Real hace años en una sala grande y estaba petada, una grandísima noche de juerga (que luego continuó en un bar de la zona...no recuerdo ni como se llamaba el bar ni como se llamaba la sala). Pero te creo cuando dices que ha tocado delante de 29 personas en Valencia, aunque el otro día en el Wizink en Madrid, 15.000 personas viendo a Siniestro Total, incluido un servidor. Salvo casos aislados, es cierto que el rock cada vez interesa menos. Las nuevas generaciones están absolutamente estupidizadas y subnormalizadas con el reggaeton, el trap y demás mierdas hechas por retrasados para retrasados. Y no es que los tiempos estén cambiando y los rockeros ya sean viejos calvos y gordos de 70 años, simplemente es que los jóvenes están absorbidos por la cultura de internet, Instagram y otras mierdas. Ya solo escuchan basura, van vestidos como mujeres con sus pantalones ultra ajustados enseñando el tobillo y se refieren los unos a los otros como "hehmano" o "bro" aunque sean 100% españoles. Con un panorama así lo normal es que no escuchen rock y solo escuchen esa música en la que los cantantes parece que tienen lesión cerebral y están aprendiendo a hablar después de un accidente cerebro-vascular. 

Con esto como esperamos que no muera la música de verdad?:


----------



## McLovin (21 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini(en este caso más pop) se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...




Yo vi a Costas en Ciudad Real hace años en una sala grande y estaba petada, una grandísima noche de juerga (que luego continuó en un bar de la zona...no recuerdo ni como se llamaba el bar ni como se llamaba la sala). Pero te creo cuando dices que ha tocado delante de 29 personas en Valencia, aunque el otro día en el Wizink en Madrid, 15.000 personas viendo a Siniestro Total, incluido un servidor. Salvo casos aislados, es cierto que el rock cada vez interesa menos. Las nuevas generaciones están absolutamente estupidizadas y subnormalizadas con el reggaeton, el trap y demás mierdas hechas por retrasados para retrasados. Y no es que los tiempos estén cambiando y los rockeros ya sean viejos calvos y gordos de 70 años, simplemente es que los jóvenes están absorbidos por la cultura de internet, Instagram y otras mierdas. Ya solo escuchan basura, van vestidos como mujeres con sus pantalones ultra ajustados enseñando el tobillo y se refieren los unos a los otros como "hehmano" o "bro" aunque sean 100% españoles. Con un panorama así lo normal es que no escuchen rock y solo escuchen esa música en la que los cantantes parece que tienen lesión cerebral y están aprendiendo a hablar después de un accidente cerebro-vascular.

Con esto como esperamos que no muera la música de verdad?:


----------



## Kicki (21 May 2022)

Cuanto más se avance en el tiempo y más se descubra cómo funciona nuestro cerebro peor será la música mainstream. El reggaeton o trap no es más que un paso más en el descubrimiento de nuestra simpleza. Además voy a decir que si no fuera porque las letras me dan vergüenza ajena por ritmo seguramente acabaría escuchándolo para hacer ejercicio porque al fin y al cabo me gusta el punk.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (21 May 2022)

La letra tiene alguna falla, pero es bonita hasta con sus errores.


----------



## librero (21 May 2022)

astroman dijo:


> Los vi en las fiestas de aluche hace unos años y sonaron de la hostia ya tuvieron su momento,las bandas ya no pueden hacer carrera como hicieron estos, que les quiten po bailao



En 1993 estuve presente en el primer directo del made in japan, último disco de Siniestro con Costas, fue en alcala de guadaira(Feria) y allí no había más de 200 personas y era cuando el grupo estaba en pleno apogeo, un año antes en la expo 92 estaba abarrotado,aunque el concierto termino mal porque algunos empezaron a tirar vasos a los músicos y aquello se desmarcó.
He visto al canto del loco( me gusta la música en directo) con 30 personas antes de pegar el pelotazo 
a 091 ¡los granainos!que existían mucho antes que los planetas, los he visto con 3 personas.
A los Hermanos daltón grupo gaditano lo he visto con no más de 20 personas, y así un largo etcétera, si te gusta la música en directo te encuentras mucho con esto.


----------



## Trovador (22 May 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Yo vi a Costas en Ciudad Real hace años en una sala grande y estaba petada, una grandísima noche de juerga (que luego continuó en un bar de la zona...no recuerdo ni como se llamaba el bar ni como se llamaba la sala). Pero te creo cuando dices que ha tocado delante de 29 personas en Valencia, aunque el otro día en el Wizink en Madrid, 15.000 personas viendo a Siniestro Total, incluido un servidor. Salvo casos aislados, es cierto que el rock cada vez interesa menos. Las nuevas generaciones están absolutamente estupidizadas y subnormalizadas con el reggaeton, el trap y demás mierdas hechas por retrasados para retrasados. Y no es que los tiempos estén cambiando y los rockeros ya sean viejos calvos y gordos de 70 años, simplemente es que los jóvenes están absorbidos por la cultura de internet, Instagram y otras mierdas. Ya solo escuchan basura, van vestidos como mujeres con sus pantalones ultra ajustados enseñando el tobillo y se refieren los unos a los otros como "hehmano" o "bro" aunque sean 100% españoles. Con un panorama así lo normal es que no escuchen rock y solo escuchen esa música en la que los cantantes parece que tienen lesión cerebral y están aprendiendo a hablar después de un accidente cerebro-vascular.
> 
> Con esto como esperamos que no muera la música de verdad?:



Tampoco seamos tan tremedistas. Sí, hay jóvenes grupos españoles rockeros y se sigue haciendo buen rock. Otra cosa es la difusión que tengan por los medios de comunicación:


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tampoco seamos tan tremedistas. Sí, hay jóvenes grupos españoles rockeros y se sigue haciendo buen rock. Otra cosa es la difusión que tengan por los medios de comunicación:



Mientras haya buen wrock no hay nda que temer.


----------



## daesrd (22 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini(en este caso más pop) se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (22 May 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Tampoco seamos tan tremedistas. Sí, hay jóvenes grupos españoles rockeros y se sigue haciendo buen rock. Otra cosa es la difusión que tengan por los medios de comunicación:



Se van a aburrir de hacer calidad y que no sea valorada la gente también come.


----------



## Max Aub (22 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, ya es triste que la mejor y más conocida de tus canciones no sea tuya sino una versión. Yo fui a un concierto de los enemigos hace la tira y eran bastante aburridetes,la gente sólo reaccionó con el Señora de Serrat.



No hombre, dí que tú solo conocías esa canción y ya está. He visto a Los Enemigos varias veces y tengo todos sus discos y te aseguro que esa no es su canción más conocida.


----------



## El Pionero (22 May 2022)

También que la sociedad española se ha panchitizado de una manera brutal. Y sólo se escucha mierda del Regueeton, trap, electrónico latino de ese y demás sonidos latinos.

Había más variedad en los 80 y 90 a nivel musical que ahora. Que llevamos 15 años con la mierdas Panchitas y parece no tener fin.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (22 May 2022)

librero dijo:


> En 1993 estuve presente en el primer directo del made in japan, último disco de Siniestro con Costas, fue en alcala de guadaira(Feria) y allí no había más de 200 personas y era cuando el grupo estaba en pleno apogeo, un año antes en la expo 92 estaba abarrotado,aunque el concierto termino mal porque algunos empezaron a tirar vasos a los músicos y aquello se desmarcó.
> He visto al canto del loco( me gusta la música en directo) con 30 personas antes de pegar el pelotazo
> a 091 ¡los granainos!que existían mucho antes que los planetas, los he visto con 3 personas.
> A los Hermanos daltón grupo gaditano lo he visto con no más de 20 personas, y así un largo etcétera, si te gusta la música en directo te encuentras mucho con esto.



La puta ahí estaban a punto de separarse a lo mejor se pelearon porque eran malos tiempos, literal cuando sacan su mejor disco sin duda.


----------



## Euron G. (22 May 2022)

Cada vez que mis oídos escuchan la mierda reguetonera, o como mierdas se llame ese lamento cansino y pancho, se produce un cortocircuito en mi neurona que mata a un gatito en algún lugar del mundo.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (22 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Fui a ese concierto, Costas se lo ha montado mal fatal y creo que le ha faltado trabajo y siniestro ha aguantado por el nombre.
> 
> Costas es Siniestro, y Julián es el que escribe básicamente pero separados no se han comido una mierda un conciertazo.



Opino igual que tú. 

Sobre Costas, en una entrevista leí que reconocía que desde que dejó Siniestro le había perjudicado cambiar de nombre de grupo cada 2 por 3. Y de hecho, ya desde hace 10 años aprox se anuncia como Miguel Costas y chinpum. 

Yo creo que Miguel y Julián son 2 tíos inteligentes, y por tanto, en algún momento o en varios se habrán dado cuenta que a los 2 les ha ido peor por separado que juntos. Mi opinión? Que no se llevan (suficientemente) bien, y por eso cada uno ha antepuesto sus intereses (y su ego). A Julián profesionalmente no le discuto, pero ese carácter de hiper liderazgo que tiene debe ser insoportable.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (22 May 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Julian ha sepultado a Costas años ha…



Sí, le ha sepultado hace décadas por la vía de los hechos consumados, por la vía de la ausencia de Costas. Pero para mí (y para muchos) la voz de Siniestro es la de Costas. Además de haber aportado mucho a nivel compositivo, lo que no es habitual en muchos grupos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 May 2022)

El problema de España es que con el Regente TutanFranko se consideraba algo subersivo y por tanto proscrito y en cuanto llego el PSOE se monto la pelicula de La Movida para reconducir todo el tema de artisteo a parametros comodos para ellos.
Con lo cual a diferencia de otros sitios el rock en España tiene una ventana de ser musica mayoritaria muy estrecha... Baron Rojo, Obus y cia los que mas la disfrutaron .. luego vino un rock mas tranquilo... y tiro mal que bien otra decada, ya no era mayoritario pero se oia.

Hablais del regueton... pero lo que jode al rock de esta pais verdaderamente es Operacion Triunfo y el panchangueo.... EL rock pudo mas o menos bien con el tema bakalaeros... ahi cada cual iba a su rollo...los bakalas alo suyo los demas rock-pop. Pero llega el puto operacion truño y se come todo... ya no vas a ningun puto sitio donde no te comas operacion truño. Y aqui el regueton de primera ola calo ... lo justito.

El regueton cala cuando los triunfitos meten variantes suaves de regueton, al final la gente si adopta ese regueton menos agresivo y con el tiempo suena ese el mas agresivo y de ahi nos vamos a traps y mierdas subsiguientes.


----------



## hayapaz (22 May 2022)

Esa música ha pasado de moda, y yo esos vídeos no le veo tan buenos. La gente lo que quiere es follar, reguetón y tal.


----------



## kikepm (22 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini(en este caso más pop) se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



A Costas y su banda le vi en 2013 en la sala Penélope, seríamos menos de 100 personas.

Tocando primero temas de su banda de entonces, más o menos bien. A la hora empezaron a tocar el repertorio de los dos primeros LPs de Siniestro, y se hizo la revolución, los pocos que éramos botando y flipando por el nivel de calidad musical.

A los varios meses, volví a la misma sala, tocaba Siniestro con el tonto de Reixa, una basura comercial que no daba ni para vomitar, la sala llena y todo dios jijijeando y disfrutando de la basura.

Con esto te lo digo todo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> A Costas y su banda le vi en 2013 en la sala Penélope, seríamos menos de 100 personas.
> 
> Tocando primero temas de su banda de entonces, más o menos bien. A la hora empezaron a tocar el repertorio de los dos primeros LPs de Siniestro, y se hizo la revolución, los pocos que éramos botando y flipando por el nivel de calidad musical.
> 
> ...



Es que esa es otra...
España ha tenido grandes grupos.. pero estos tios sacanlo peor del caracter hispano.
Que creis que otras bandas se llevan todos de puta madre?

Muchos ni se hablan, pero entienden que esto es un negocio, van al estudio y todos rinden a tope y van de gira y todos van a tope, aqui no.... Y han jodido el arraigo a ciertas bandas.

En España no hay metallicas, ni led zepelin ni cosas asi porque muy raro el grupo que al tercer disco no anden ya abiertamente a hostias.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 May 2022)

La Montaña dijo:


> Voy a darle la vuelta a tu moneda.
> 
> La digitalización de la música ha permitido que miles y miles de artistas talentosos puedan vivir de su arte a través de los medios digitales, salteándose a los intermediarios de la industria (que a menudo estafan a los artistas y/o los descartan por otro más nuevo y _profitable_).
> 
> ...



Esta es una de las cosas buenas que tiene la globalización (no confundir con globalismo).


----------



## Vientosolar (22 May 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> El problema de España es que con el Regente TutanFranko se consideraba algo subersivo y por tanto proscrito y en cuanto llego el PSOE se monto la pelicula de La Movida para reconducir todo el tema de artisteo a parametros comodos para ellos.
> Con lo cual a diferencia de otros sitios el rock en España tiene una ventana de ser musica mayoritaria muy estrecha... Baron Rojo, Obus y cia los que mas la disfrutaron .. luego vino un rock mas tranquilo... y tiro mal que bien otra decada, ya no era mayoritario pero se oia.
> 
> Hablais del regueton... pero lo que jode al rock de esta pais verdaderamente es Operacion Triunfo y el panchangueo.... EL rock pudo mas o menos bien con el tema bakalaeros... ahi cada cual iba a su rollo...los bakalas alo suyo los demas rock-pop. Pero llega el puto operacion truño y se come todo... ya no vas a ningun puto sitio donde no te comas operacion truño. Y aqui el regueton de primera ola calo ... lo justito.
> ...



Operación Triunfo ha sido una mierda integral desde la primera edición (en 2000 o 2001, no me acuerdo), hasta el día de hoy sin absolutamente una sola excepción, ni de años ni de cantantes. Mierda pura. Quizá tienes razón, pero dudo bastante que a la purria que le gusta esa basura le haya podido gustar alguna vez rock de calidad o ninguna otra música de calidad, del género que sea. Quiero decir, entiendo que el público de la música de calidad (sea música antigua, barroco, clásica, académica más moderna, popular, rock, pop, bandas sonoras, lo que sea) y el de esa absoluta mierda no tiene nada que ver.

Lo que sí es cierto es que, a medida que esto se va llenando de panchos, en los anuncios donde se buscan músicos, cada vez hay más de eso, regetón, cumbia y cosas de esas.


----------



## kikepm (22 May 2022)

Miguel Costas era Siniestro, indudablemente.

Se vio en sus discos en solitario y sobre todo con los Feliz, banda super infravalorada.


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 May 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> No hombre, dí que tú solo conocías esa canción y ya está. He visto a Los Enemigos varias veces y tengo todos sus discos y te aseguro que esa no es su canción más conocida.



Estupendo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (22 May 2022)

Comando Actualidad - Tengo un plan B - De 'cantaor' a chatarrero


Comando Actualidad - Tengo un plan B - De 'cantaor' a chatarrero



www.rtve.es





Estos eran muy buenos, y quedaron en nada


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Aunque te cueste creerlo, realmente no saben. El caso más alucinante es el de Hans Zimmer, que es un reputado compositor de bandas sonoras… y no lee música. Stevie Wonder tampoco lee, y joder, es un genio.
> 
> Paco de Lucía iba a aprender música con alguien que yo conocía (éramos apenas adolescentes y él un hombre hecho y derecho). Él aprendió a leer lentamente y con trabajo, solamente para poder tocar el concierto de Aranjuez, porque no le gustaban las versiones que conocía, pero realmente nunca usó la lectura para nada más. Antes de la mierda de la plandemia (ahora yo ya no puedo viajar mientras pidan el nazipass) compartí un vuelo transatlántico con Santiago Auserón, y él me preguntaba curioso sobre estudiar música formalmente. Yo le dije que él ya había llegado, y muy pronto, pero que si quería, nunca es tarde.
> 
> ...



Uoho tiene hasta cuarto de piano.

Luego hay guitarristas que con aprenderse la pentatónica menor y saber colocar las ¨blue note¨ ya tienen de sobra para hacer lo que necestian y les gusta, y se pueden tirar toda la vida así (Hendrix, Frusciante).


----------



## JyQ (7 Jul 2022)

Porque lo que llena es la marca, no la música en sí.


----------



## fluffy (7 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Uoho tiene hasta cuarto de piano.
> 
> Luego hay guitarristas que con aprenderse la pentatónica menor y saber colocar las ¨blue note¨ ya tienen de sobra para hacer lo que necestian y les gusta, y se pueden tirar toda la vida así (Hendrix, Frusciante).



Uoho le dió un toque de calidad a Extremoduro increíble.
La fuerza de Robe unida al lirismo y preciosismo de Iñaki Antón han creado de los mejores discos patrios.


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Jul 2022)

.


Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Uoho tiene hasta cuarto de piano.



¿Cuarto de elemental o de profesional? En el primer caso sabría muy poquito. En el segundo, bien aprovechados, sería un cierto conocimiento. Si es del plan de estudios antiguo, pues tampoco es mucho. Pero vamos que hay cabritos por ahí que no han estudiado carrera y tocan increíblemente bien. De hecho, es el caso además de unos cuantos compositores famosos de música clásica. Gente con facilidad y talento que aprende al vuelo.


----------



## Tonimn (7 Jul 2022)

Ahora lo que se lleva es el karaoke, y bailecitos.
Y concursantes que imitan.
No los pongas a componer nada que no tienen ni idea.
Se impuso lo bailongo hace tiempo suplantando al rock y ha ido degenerando cada vez más y más y más...


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No sé, pero creo que si la música no les da para vivir que aprendan a hacer otra cosa. Igual que los actores llorando porque se creen que son el centro del universo y hay que protegerlos como a los osos polares.
> 
> Anda y que les den por el culo.



Lo mismo se puede decir de los científicos. En muchos países de África comparten tus opiniones, y la gente se dedica a labrar la tierra, a pastorear vacas, a cosas inmediatas que dan para vivir. En otros países, sin embargo, los gobiernos son más inteligentes y subvencionan a personas que no se ganarían la vida herrando caballos o picando piedras, y estas personas acaban inventando la máquina de vapor, las aleaciones, la ciencia y la tecnología, y sus países son ricos. Curiosamente, son los mismos que en su día subvencionaban a mindundis como Bach y otros en una época en que no se vendían entradas para conciertos para la mayoría de la población.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> ¿Cuarto de elemental o de profesional? En el primer caso sabría muy poquito. En el segundo, bien aprovechados, sería un cierto conocimiento. Si es del plan de estudios antiguo, pues tampoco es mucho. Pero vamos que hay cabritos por ahí que no han estudiado carrera y tocan increíblemente bien. De hecho, es el caso además de unos cuantos compositores famosos de música clásica. Gente con facilidad y talento que aprende al vuelo.



Ni idea, a mí no me saques de la pentatónica  

Pero está cachondo lo que cuenta de que el saxo de Agila está ahí porque el que le llevaba el costo al Robe era saxofonista, y que de repente se veían 20 en una mesa cenando en una gira y el Uoho no tenía ni puta idea de quién eran o qué hacían...

Menos mal que el camello no era gaiteiro o zambomero


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (7 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es lamentable como grupos que son la hostia en el rock patrio llenan como mucho 300 personas y en su 50 aniversario cuando tienen unas letras cojonudas y son buenos músicos.
> 
> Pero pasa con todos los grupos y si se separan ya ni te cuento, Cracks como Germán Coppini(en este caso más pop) se murieron vendiendo tiradas de 100 discos.
> 
> ...



Eso de "no me da la gana" da la risa, sobrevalorado por ti en todo caso


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Jul 2022)

Los que llenan recintos son los mismos que lo hacían hace 20, 30, 40, o hasta 50 años. El rock, el heavy y, en general, todo lo guitarrero, está más muerto que la muerte.


----------



## Omegatron (7 Jul 2022)

A algun concierto de 20 personas de grupos que antes llenaban las ventas he ido
No se lo merecen, aunque algo deben hacer mal.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Jul 2022)

Es normal, demasiado han estirado el chicle del rock con guitarra, bajo, batería y voz. 
Lo último que salió novedoso fue el rap y de eso ya hace más de 40 años. 

Hoy día el rock está más visto que Beethoven o Vivaldi, es música clásica que te gustará más o menos pero no es novedosa, la mayoría suena igual una a otra salvo excepciones. 

La última vuelta de tuerca el regueton como nuevo pop, los temas autotuneados y demás basura que solo escuche el lumpen y en realidad no le gustan a nadie como para comprar un disco. 

Por mi parte sigo escuchando Smiths de vez en cuando y cosas variadas de aquí y de allá, pero raro es el mes que encuentro algo nuevo que me guste. 

Está todo inventado ya desde hace mucho.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (7 Jul 2022)

Triunfa la basura promocionada por el Sistema, como Rosalia. Sólo con calidad no vas a ninguna parte.


----------



## VandeBel (7 Jul 2022)

Decían que la música cantada remember de los 90-2000 era basura. Al lado de lo que ha sonado después son obras maestras.


----------



## pepetemete (7 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Lo mismo se puede decir de los científicos. En muchos países de África comparten tus opiniones, y la gente se dedica a labrar la tierra, a pastorear vacas, a cosas inmediatas que dan para vivir. En otros países, sin embargo,  los gobiernos son más inteligentes y subvencionan a personas que no se ganarían la vida herrando caballos o picando piedras, y estas personas acaban inventando la máquina de vapor, las aleaciones, la ciencia y la tecnología, y sus países son ricos. Curiosamente, son los mismos que en su día subvencionaban a mindundis como Bach y otros en una época en que no se vendían entradas para conciertos para la mayoría de la población.



Ya, esa historia se la cuentas a otro, a mí no me cuela


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jul 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es normal, demasiado han estirado el chicle del rock con guitarra, bajo, batería y voz.
> Lo último que salió novedoso fue el rap y de eso ya hace más de 40 años.
> 
> Hoy día el rock está más visto que Beethoven o Vivaldi, es música clásica que te gustará más o menos pero no es novedosa, la mayoría suena igual una a otra salvo excepciones.
> ...



Bueno, yo creo que el formato de rock tanto el clásico trío (guitarra, bajo, batería con algún instrumentista a la voz) o el mismo más un Hammond, o sin hammond y con dos guitarras (solista + rítmica) con vocalista - instrumentista o vocalista simplemente frontman aun tiene mucho recorrido.

Lo que importa son las canciones, es que el músico esté al servicio de la canción y que el conjunto suene empastado y con calidad. Y si es posible que el equipo que lleven sea a válvulas, y que los cabezales esten su buena hora encendidos antes de que empiece el concierto para que las lámparas se calienten y suenen como deben. Y que el Hammond lleve los LEslies reglamentarios dando vueltas como locos. Y que toquen bastante alto en el escenario y no se guíen solo por los monitores, que ATRUENEN los amplis y que suenen a ROCK o a HARD ROCK, o a BLUES ROCK como sonaba Hendrix o como sonaban los Grand Funk.

Y que lleven el pelo largo y pintas. Por muy bien que toques si no molas y no vacilas no vas a ir a ningún lado en el ROCK. Y hay que drogarse. Sin pasarse pero hay que darle al tema, si no nunca vas a tener la actitud. Y el ingrediente más importante del rock: por muy buenos que sena tus temas, si no los tocas con cojones y mala leche, no vas a molar a nadie.

No se si me explico.


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ya, esa historia se la cuentas a otro, a mí no me cuela



Si te has pensado que tenía la menor intención de convencerte a ti, estás equivocado: me suda la polla lo que pienses y no soy responsable de lo que tengas dentro del cráneo ni estoy mínimamente interesado en lo que te cuele o te deje de colar. Lo que pasa es que estoy es un foro público, y a veces uno desarrolla un razonamiento para que la gente con entendederas piense. Este foro lo lee mucha gente.


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jul 2022)

También la gente prefiere ver a grupos tributos que copian a un grupo.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Jul 2022)

Yo he visto a Javier Vargas con un grupo de mercenarios del blues de cagarse, y éramos no más de treinta o cuarenta personas en la sala de conciertos. Se marcaron dos horas largas de bolo, para flipar.


----------



## pepetemete (7 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Si te has pensado que tenía la menor intención de convencerte a ti, estás equivocado: me suda la polla lo que pienses y no soy responsable de lo que tengas dentro del cráneo ni estoy mínimamente interesado en lo que te cuele o te deje de colar. Lo que pasa es que estoy es un foro público, y a veces uno desarrolla un razonamiento para que la gente con entendederas piense. Este foro lo lee mucha gente.



Pues de puta madre


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (7 Jul 2022)

Si fuera sólo en la música...


----------



## pepetemete (7 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Si te has pensado que tenía la menor intención de convencerte a ti, estás equivocado: me suda la polla lo que pienses y no soy responsable de lo que tengas dentro del cráneo ni estoy mínimamente interesado en lo que te cuele o te deje de colar. Lo que pasa es que estoy es un foro público, y a veces uno desarrolla un razonamiento para que la gente con entendederas piense. Este foro lo lee mucha gente.



Ah, y si no era para mí la respuesta , no me cites... Tu rollito de patio de colegio también se lo cuentas a otros.

Venga, que tengas una buena tarde campeón


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> También la gente prefiere ver a grupos tributos que copian a un grupo.



Yo tengo un tal grupo. Pero la palabra no es “copiar”, sino “interpretar”. Del mismo modo que la Filarmónica de Berlín no “copia” a Beethoven, sino que interpreta, toca su música en vivo para la gente. Los temas que yo hacemos nosotros son en su mayoría de gente que está muerta o tiene ya más de 80 años en su inmensa mayoría. Los mantenemos vivos, además de que es un placer tocarlos. Eso sí, me niego a decir que tengo un “tributo”. Yo no estoy tributando nada ni haciendo “homenaje” a nada. Estoy interpretando temas de compositores que me parecen interesantes, solo que a diferencia de lo que estudié en conservatorio, que eran compositores ”clásicos”, estos son casi contemporáneos.

Y si la gente prefiere escuchar música bien hecha no original a veces es porque mucha gente se pone a componer sin tener ni puta idea. Los temas, o son demasiado sencillos, lo que quiere decir que no tienen nada nuevo y no resultan interesantes, o directamente están mal hechos, o el que canta berrea (estoy harto de poner excusas educadas a grupos con temas propios porque el cantante es un horror o porque al que compuso los temas se le olvidó considerar mi instrumento instrumento: “tú metete”. No, si quieres piano, no llenes el espacio sonoro con dos o tres guitarras, mendrugo. Piensa dónde va el piano y haz un poco de silencio para que pueda tocar, coño).

Porque cuando han salido grupos españoles con buenos temas, nunca les ha faltado buen público.


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ah, y si no era para mí la respuesta , no me cites... Tu rollito de patio de colegio también se lo cuentas a otros.
> 
> Venga, que tengas una buena tarde campeón



Haré lo que me parezca oportuno, igual que has hecho tú. Si no quieres que te cite, no escribas en un foro público. Y si sigues ponéndome etiquetas tipo “rollito patio de colegio”, “campeón” y similares, voy a empezar a pensar que eres gilipollas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jul 2022)

Los instrumentos suenan bastante bien aunque algo enlatados supongo que por tanto compresor y sonido digital...el que suena mejor es el guitarrista (casualmente componente de los Asfalto original).

Al Manolo García no se le oye una puta mierda (siempre me dió grima, aunque seguro que es una bellísima persona y ha hecho música muy buena para el que le guste su rollo). Aurora Beltrán ha tenido mejores momentos y menos kilos. Tiene la voz hecha una mierda de cascada por cierto. Nada que ver con esto:


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Jul 2022)

Te lo traduzco del maricón al heavy:
"suenan de puta madre".


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Jul 2022)

Asfalto eran una reputísima mierda "untrue" antaño. Y todavía más ahora.

Tuvieron un minúsculo éxito entre los progres por cuestiones politicocuñadiles en vez de musicales.


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Jul 2022)

.


Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Los instrumentos suenan bastante bien aunque algo enlatados supongo que por tanto compresor y sonido digital...el que suena mejor es el guitarrista (casualmente componente de los Asfalto original).
> 
> Al Manolo García no se le oye una puta mierda (siempre me dió grima, aunque seguro que es una bellísima persona y ha hecho música muy buena para el que le guste su rollo). Aurora Beltrán ha tenido mejores momentos y menos kilos. Tiene la voz hecha una mierda de cascada por cierto. Nada que ver con esto:



Coincido punto por punto en todo. Conozco (y toco con) bastantes cantantes que le dan mil vueltas. Unas cuantas bien conocidas en el mundillo (musicales, anuncios donde cantan canciones, cosas así). Si te dedicas a cantar en un proyecto profesional tienes que cantar bien, joder. Si no, no te extrañes de que no tengas público.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Coincido punto por punto en todo. Conozco (y toco con) bastantes cantantes que le dan mil vueltas. Unas cuantas bien conocidas en el mundillo (musicales, anuncios donde cantan canciones, cosas así). Si te dedicas a cantar en un proyecto profesional tienes que cantar bien, joder. Si no, no te extrañes de que no tengas público.



Estaba mirando cosas de Aurora Beltrán y la verdad es que el concierto que se marcó hace poco en Madrid no está tan mal, aunque está muy mayor y la voz la tiene bastante mal. 

Tocó con otra abuela del rollo, Mercedes Ferrer, que está mayorcísima la pobre y muy estropeada. En los 90 era muy maja pero aburría a las ovejas la buena mujer, algun porrete nos hemos echado cuando andaba en el entorno de Aute...qué tiempos. Y también sale el palizas llorón del Revolver, otro que dormía y duerme a las ovejas...uff que pibe.


----------



## remerus (7 Jul 2022)

El rock ha muerto solo lo oyen cuatro nostalgicos como yo, ya cincuentones, y eso que decia Miguel Rios que el rock and roll nunca morira y que los viejos rockeros nunca mueren, pues si Miguel todo se muere.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jul 2022)

remerus dijo:


> El rock ha muerto solo lo oyen cuatro nostalgicos como yo, ya ciencuentones, y eso que decia Miguel Rios que el rock and roll nunca morira y que los viejos rockeros nunca mueren, pues si Miguel todo se muere.



El rock and roll es un bumerang, por eso siempre volverá. Palabra de cincuentón. No nos rendiremos.



Por cierto menudo bajazo lleva el del Rockanrios uff, hay cola para hacerse con un Wal de esos...


----------



## Thom son (7 Jul 2022)

Cómo ha cambiado la historia. Yo ponía en clase esta y otras de Costas y Siniestro y chavales imberbes se volvían majaretas bailando y cantándola.


----------



## pepinox (8 Jul 2022)

A mí antes me gustaba el rock. Ahora le he cogido manía, porque la gente que conozco que más controla del asunto musical del rock, cuando los conoces más en profundidad te das cuenta de que son gilipollas integrales, gente ultra-sectaria que siempre cree llevar la razón en todo y que jamás de mueven ni un milímetro de sus posiciones. Gente que, cuando los conoces, te dan tanto asco que reniegas de todo lo que tenga que ver con ellos.

Gente de mierda, los rockeros.


----------



## peterr (8 Jul 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> A mí antes me gustaba el rock. Ahora le he cogido manía, porque la gente que conozco que más controla del asunto musical del rock, cuando los conoces más en profundidad te das cuenta de que son gilipollas integrales, gente ultra-sectaria que siempre cree llevar la razón en todo y que jamás de mueven ni un milímetro de sus posiciones. Gente que, cuando los conoces, te dan tanto asco que reniegas de todo lo que tenga que ver con ellos.
> 
> Gente de mierda, los rockeros.



Viendo la basura infecta de música actual, no está la cosa para que un rockero se mueva mucho de sus posiciones.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (8 Jul 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Eso de "no me da la gana" da la risa, sobrevalorado por ti en todo caso



Kbron no me da la gana que me escupas en la cara,


pepinox dijo:


> A mí antes me gustaba el rock. Ahora le he cogido manía, porque la gente que conozco que más controla del asunto musical del rock, cuando los conoces más en profundidad te das cuenta de que son gilipollas integrales, gente ultra-sectaria que siempre cree llevar la razón en todo y que jamás de mueven ni un milímetro de sus posiciones. Gente que, cuando los conoces, te dan tanto asco que reniegas de todo lo que tenga que ver con ellos.
> 
> Gente de mierda, los rockeros.



De acuerdo y soy rockero, menuda superioridad moral llevan, a ver qué lo que hay hoy es mierda.pero joder córtate un poco


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (8 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Kbron no me da la gana que me escupas en la cara,
> 
> De acuerdo y soy rockero, menuda superioridad moral llevan, a ver qué lo que hay hoy es mierda.pero joder córtate un poco



Lo siento pero el tema es ridiculo lo mires por donde lo mires jajaja. Diré en tu defensa que si fuera en inglés se notaría menos aunque dijera las misma paridas.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (8 Jul 2022)

La música Rock es una simplificación de la música Barroca de la época de Haendel/Vivaldi/Bach .En la música barroca se hacían cadencias I-IV-V-I mientras que el Rock vuelve del V al IV, esa es toda la innovación, el Rock es básicamente música clásica pero en plan cutre. Por eso estaba cantado que iba a agotarse, porque no da más de sí. La música en sí está agotada desde que hace más de 100 años compositores como Schonberg o Alban Berg hacían mierdones como camiones de música dodecafónica . Lo del trap y rosalía etc es el último coletazo de la deneración de la degeneración, y el que diga que todo eso tiene algún interés tiene el cerebro frito.


----------



## El pernales (8 Jul 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Un nuevo y extraño ser,ha nacido en la ciudad.
> 
> Es el hijo de un camion y una tapia.



Tapiamión?


----------



## pepetemete (8 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Haré lo que me parezca oportuno, igual que has hecho tú. Si no quieres que te cite, no escribas en un foro público. Y si sigues ponéndome etiquetas tipo “rollito patio de colegio”, “campeón” y similares, voy a empezar a pensar que eres gilipollas.



Que sí pequeñín, ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## tv eye (8 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El rock and roll es un bumerang, por eso siempre volverá. Palabra de cincuentón. No nos rendiremos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué chulada, no conocía esta marca, voy a himbestigar un poco.


----------



## Sonico (8 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Pues a mí me molan y tengo 26 años soy un puto viejo o un genio



Friki más bien. A la gente ya no le gusta la buena música. No hay sitio para ella.


----------



## Sonico (8 Jul 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> Tapiamión?



Todavía recuerdo al "nacido del polvo de un borracho y del coño de una puta".  
Banda trapera del río, forever...


----------



## Sonico (8 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Asfalto eran una reputísima mierda "untrue" antaño. Y todavía más ahora.
> 
> Tuvieron un minúsculo éxito entre los progres por cuestiones politicocuñadiles en vez de musicales.



Tenían su público, da igual lo que hicieran. Musicalmente son muy discutibles, la verdad.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Ahora lo que se lleva es el karaoke, y bailecitos.
> Y concursantes que imitan.
> No los pongas a componer nada que no tienen ni idea.
> Se impuso lo bailongo hace tiempo suplantando al rock y ha ido degenerando cada vez más y más y más...



Añoramos las Baladas. ¿Verdad?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Sonico (8 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El rock and roll es un bumerang, por eso siempre volverá. Palabra de cincuentón. No nos rendiremos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad que sí.


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Jul 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Los que llenan recintos son los mismos que lo hacían hace 20, 30, 40, o hasta 50 años. El rock, el heavy y, en general, todo lo guitarrero, está más muerto que la muerte.



Más bien, eso es lo que sucede en España, donde el rock solo fue algo "mainstream" entre los 80 a 2000. En el resto de Europa hay muchísimos grupos nuevos que tienen un público enorme.

En nuestro país tiene más público los cantaurores, el reggaeton y el trap, y el flamenquito. Ni los medios de comunicación, ni las compañías de discos o los promotores de conciertos se interesan por apostar por sonidos distintos ya que van a lo fácil. En cambio en Europa he estado en muchísimos conciertos de rock donde se les permitía tocar a chavales junto a grupos consolidados. Esto hace que esos chavales aprendan y mejoren y consigan atraer a público nuevo.

Es básicamente por la falta de una industria cultural estable, que no se apueste por esa música. Se tira lo fácil, a Operación Triunfo y cosas así.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Jul 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Los que llenan recintos son los mismos que lo hacían hace 20, 30, 40, o hasta 50 años. El rock, el heavy y, en general, todo lo guitarrero, está más muerto que la muerte.



muertisimo, tu


----------



## Karlb (8 Jul 2022)

Sherpa predijo Madrid 360


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 Jul 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Qué chulada, no conocía esta marca, voy a himbestigar un poco.



El Rockanrios es un conciertazo y además con unos musicazos. Dos baterías en directo, sonidazo, Miguel Rios con treinta y pico. Creo que fue el primer disco que me compre allá por 1982.

Merece la pena verlo entero.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> muertisimo, tu




Mira que no me va nada ese tipo de heavy pero Floor Jansen tiene la mejor voz femenina que existe hoy en día en el mundo del metal. Aunque se está haciendo vieja y desde la marcha del bajista el grupo ha ido un poco para abajo. 

Mis dos temas favoritos cantados por ella en directo:


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Mira que no me va nada ese tipo de heavy pero Floor Jansen tiene la mejor voz femenina que existe hoy en día en el mundo del metal. Aunque se está haciendo vieja y desde la marcha del bajista el grupo ha ido un poco para abajo.
> 
> Mis dos temas favoritos cantados por ella en directo:




En este caso he añadido estos videos porque me los casque el domingo entre cubatas y frutos secos y flipe con el mogollon de gente (por eso de lo del "rock ha muerto"). No soy fan del Rockfest de BCN y ni idea de si acumula tanta gente. De hecho estuvieron la semana pasada los Nightwish y los que conozco que los vieron (a pesar de no ser banda de su devocion) les gustaron bastante (y tambien echaban de menos a Marko, que anda de invitado en el ultimo de Therion)


----------



## butricio (8 Jul 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> Tapiamión?



No,ser urbano hijo del futuro,no un ser humano débil y cansado.


----------



## Er Fili ha buerto (8 Jul 2022)

vaya desepsion uando conosi a los rockeros de madrd.
la mayori funsionario y rockero de local de ensayo.
los mehores rockeros de espagna estan en el sur,como de costumre
al caraho ke sevayan ar caraho


----------



## Er Fili ha buerto (8 Jul 2022)

por s hay dudas,un diresto de berdà
mas de trenta,normal


----------



## Hermericus (8 Jul 2022)

El hermano del Gran Wyoming dijo que los royalties de la canción 'saca el whiskey Cheli' le dio para construirse el chalet en las afueras de Madrid.



Ejpaña calidac.


----------



## Karevik (8 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Mira que no me va nada ese tipo de heavy pero Floor Jansen tiene la mejor voz femenina que existe hoy en día en el mundo del metal. Aunque se está haciendo vieja y desde la marcha del bajista el grupo ha ido un poco para abajo.
> 
> Mis dos temas favoritos cantados por ella en directo:



Curiosamente la buena música está viniendo de los países protestantes.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 Jul 2022)

Er Fili ha buerto dijo:


> vaya desepsion uando conosi a los rockeros de madrd.
> la mayori funsionario y rockero de local de ensayo.
> los mehores rockeros de espagna estan en el sur,como de costumre
> al caraho ke sevayan ar caraho




Demasiao payasos los Mojinos para mi gusto. No sé por que los grupos andaluces se tienen que poner nombres tan ridículos teniendo tanta calidad.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Demasiao payasos los Mojinos para mi gusto. No sé por que los grupos andaluces se tienen que poner nombres tan ridículos teniendo tanta calidad.



mira, me has recordado que me faltaba su ultimo album y ya lo he encontrado!!!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Jul 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Tengo 48 años y de crio era heavy , eran finales de los 80 y asfalto ya eran viejos.
> Imagínate ahora , los que seguían a este grupo o están muertos o están muertos en vida.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Opino igual, y ya somos dos... aunque no tengo 48, pero casi.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Jul 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Es lo que tiene seguir arrástrandose por los escenarios cuando te has hecho viejo y tu época dorada ya pasó.
> Tus seguidores de entonces han muerto o son unos decrépitos jubilados ocupados en cuidar de sus nietos.
> Esto es aplicable a casi todas las profesiones.
> Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria.



Completamente cierto, sobre todo la última frase.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Jul 2022)

remerus dijo:


> El rock ha muerto solo lo oyen cuatro nostalgicos como yo, ya cincuentones, y eso que decia Miguel Rios que el rock and roll nunca morira y que los viejos rockeros nunca mueren, pues si Miguel todo se muere.



Pues será en tu pueblo porque aquí se llenan garitos, conciertos, y no te quiero decir los festivales.

Y encima puretas y chavales mezclados. Algo que no se da con otros rollos.


----------



## thermoshit15 (8 Jul 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> La música Rock es una simplificación de la música Barroca de la época de Haendel/Vivaldi/Bach .En la música barroca se hacían cadencias I-IV-V-I mientras que el Rock vuelve del V al IV, esa es toda la innovación, el Rock es básicamente música clásica pero en plan cutre. Por eso estaba cantado que iba a agotarse, porque no da más de sí. La música en sí está agotada desde que hace más de 100 años compositores como Schonberg o Alban Berg hacían mierdones como camiones de música dodecafónica . Lo del trap y rosalía etc es el último coletazo de la deneración de la degeneración, y el que diga que todo eso tiene algún interés tiene el cerebro frito.



El rock no es sólo 1 4 5 , eso es una simplificación. En el rock son muy comunes las dominantes secundarias, modulaciones, tonos menores, etc


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (9 Jul 2022)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> El rock no es sólo 1 4 5 , eso es una simplificación. En el rock son muy comunes las dominantes secundarias, modulaciones, tonos menores, etc



Hombre ya, pero eso ya lo hacían Bach y Vivaldi hace 300 años mucho mejor jeje.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (9 Jul 2022)

El rock siempre ha sido una estafa musical. Escuchas una canción y el resto es igual...los rockeros se repiten más que el ajo.

Han utilizado la música para degenerar a las masas. Ayer fue el rock y hoy el reguetón y demás pachangas tercermundistas


----------



## Er Fili ha buerto (9 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Demasiao payasos los Mojinos para mi gusto. No sé por que los grupos andaluces se tienen que poner nombres tan ridículos teniendo tanta calidad.



Por que hay que reirse de los que hacen rock sn saber tocar rock.
Tambien por la cultura musical,mas refinada que los del norte por nuestro folclore barroco.


por esto


Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Pues será en tu pueblo porque aquí se llenan garitos, conciertos, y no te quiero decir los festivales.
> 
> Y encima puretas y chavales mezclados. Algo que no se da con otros rollos.



Por que los que no haeis sdo nunca rockeros os moris de asco.
El rock es una forma de vida y si no se lleva acao no se es rockero.
Madrid me decepsiono.
La mayoria de rockeros que conoci en vallekas eran funcionarios o tenan traahos de comercial.
alli los rocvkeros son asi.
Los rockeros del sur son mas nordicos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Jul 2022)

Er Fili ha buerto dijo:


> Por que hay que reirse de los que hacen rock sn saber tocar rock.
> Tambien por la cultura musical,mas refinada que los del norte por nuestro folclore barroco.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya era rockero con 15 años, pero rocker de verdad, con tupé, patillas y chupa de cuero. Luego fui evolucionando y sigo siendo un pintas con 52 años. Eso se lleva en la sangre.

El Madrid del rock urbano de finales de los 70 y los 80 era un lugar muy duro en el que había que ganarse la vida para poder acceder a un ampli y a una guitarra. No te digo ya el tiempo que costaba ir haciéndose con una batería, se iba plato a plato, y cambiar de caja era un acontecimiento que todo el grupo celebraba...No tienes más que ver el video de Obus que te pongo debajo.

Así era el MAdrid que yo mamé y en el que me tuve que desenvolver para poder pagar un local de mierda y montar un grupo. Yo he pasado HAMBRE para poder dedicarme durante unos años a intentar montar un grupo de rock y poder ensayar a diario. No solo los rockeros estabamos en los huesos por las drogas, sino porque literalmente no comíamos.




Andalucía debido a su clima y su forma de vida callejera hace que la gente esté de buen humor aun pasando hambre y que todo se tome muy en plan positivo. Soy muy fan del rock andaluz antiguo y de grupos como Smash y Triana y el flamenco me vuelve loco. Pero también he de reconocer que Pata Negra supieron mezclar el rock con el flamenco y el blues y crear un estil propio de rock gitano...ültimamente lo único que me ha llamado la atención han sido los Derbi y como no, Pepe Bao y Ofunkillo, aunque los Bao se han pasado la vida en Madrid, tanto Pepe como como el hermano Anyie )los dos unos verdaderos maestros y musicos como la copa de un pino). Por lo menos en los 90, cuando yo los conocí.









Músicos en la sombra: Anye Bao, el batería rockero de Antonio Vega, Estopa y Raimundo Amador


Anye Bao es uno de los baterías históricos del rock español. Ha tocado con casi todo el mundo: Luz, Mikel Erentxun, Antonio Vega, Raimundo Amador, Estopa... incluso fue el batería de Héroes del Silencio durante una gira. Por Arancha Moreno.




www.efeeme.com




.


----------

